#ubuntu-news 2009-06-09
<maple> HI
#ubuntu-news 2009-06-10
<schwuk> Can anyone help me get a Fridge Calendar entry changed?
<schwuk> The QA meeting is out by an hour.
<tyche> You should be able to do that yourself.  It's a Google calendar
<schwuk> tyche: I can't edit that entry.
<tyche> What time should it be set for?  And is that a constant?
<schwuk> tyche: It should be 1700 UTC (currently 1600UTC), and yes it's constant
<tyche> Check it now
<schwuk> tyche: Perfect - thanks!
<tyche> NP.  I'm surprised that you can't change it.  Just click on the entry, then click "More Details", and click on the area you want to change.
<tyche> Maybe I should blog about it.
<schwuk> tyche: I did that, no dice. All I can do is copy the entry to my calendar.
#ubuntu-news 2009-06-12
<Tumie> tyche: i need your help !
<Tumie> i need to talk about 'some subject' in front of the class (don't know the word for it),, but i don't know a subject
#ubuntu-news 2009-06-14
<nhandler> Isn't the UWN run by the News team?
<tyche> Yep
<tyche> Well, a subset of the News team
<nhandler> Then we should really update the paragraph at the top of the UWN template: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue146?action=raw
<tyche> There's probably a lot about the template that needs to be updated.
<nhandler> tyche: True, but that first paragraph is what caught my eye ;)
<tyche> Yea, they were in charge before Nick Ali.  Then, when Nick got too busy, John took over.
<tyche> We figure it's not really that important, since it's only in the comments, WE know who's in charge, and all the comments get stripped out, anyway.
<tyche> :-D
<nhandler> But there is a comment about sending comments to the marketing team which we might want to change to help new contributors
<tyche> Good point.  We should change that to the -news-team
<nhandler> tyche: Do you want to update it, or should I?
<tyche> I'll get it.  Thanks for catching it.  I'm going to change a little more than just the ubuntu-news-team address.
<tyche> All Fixed.  See if you like that better.
<nhandler> tyche: Where did you fix it? In the template or in this week's issue?
<tyche> Template.
<tyche> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/IssueTemplate
<nhandler> You could change the Good luck message to either be from you and john or to be from the Ubuntu News team
<tyche> good point.  I just saw that when I brought up my text template that I use to "set type" before going in to edit mode.
<tyche> Whadayawant?  It's Sunday morning, and I haven't finished my first cup of coffee, yet.  Hee hee
<nhandler> :)
<nhandler> I don't think we need the "Translations are welcome by anyone. Once you've finished yours, please remove the "Start one!" text." comment anymore
<nhandler> And a mass s/Jaunty/Karmic/ and s/9\.04/9\.10/ is also needed
<nhandler> I can't believe we still have '== New in Intrepid Ibex =='
<tyche> I disagree with the mass Jaunty to Karmic change.  We're still running Jaunty things, and won't really be covering Karmic until it goes Beta
<tyche> Coffee.  brb
<nhandler> tyche: Not in all places, but for instance...
<nhandler> "Translation Stats Jaunty" should be the stats for Karmic
<nhandler> "Remaining strings to translate in Ubuntu 9.04 "Jaunty Jackalope," see more at: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/"
<tyche> Nope.  Not til it goes Beta
<nhandler> Bleh, /me always forgets that translations start late ;)
<tyche> Yep.  They don't start until the final is out, technically.  Some countries/languages start early, and that's why they're nearly always at the top of the list.
<nhandler> I'm going to go and get some food to eat. Maybe that will help wake me up a little :)
<tyche> Yea, I just got the other half of my breakfast.  Second cup of coffee, multi-vitamins, vitamin C, and B-complex.
#ubuntu-news 2010-06-14
<akgraner> Hi all!
<akgraner> I just got back from SELF :-)
<scott_ev> oh, crap.  today is sunday...
<scott_ev> I couldn't sleep last night and slept till 3pm today
<scott_ev> did everything go OK?
<akgraner> scott_ev, I just got back from SELF - I'll publish in the am
<scott_ev> ok
<nigelb> morning folks!
<zkriesse> akgraner: ?
<zkriesse> hello MikeDK
<akgraner> zkriesse, ?
<zkriesse> akgraner: hey! how was SELF?
<zkriesse> akgraner: it's me...ZachK_ btw...changed my nick to something more "professional" at paultag's behest
<akgraner> SELF was great - but got really really sick.... :-(
<akgraner> working on the newsletter now - :-)  bbiab
<zkriesse> ok
<akgraner> hey all - I talked to jono a little this weekend about UWN and some changes to the format  - he didn't realize everyone has been giving up their weekends to get this out the door.  So after I get this produced today I'd like to brainstorm a few things this week if you all want to
<akgraner> johnc4510, I need to bug you a little about the news-team mailing list - I need to know how to do some keyword auto discard
<akgraner> I read the mailman information and couldn't find how to do that - I think I just overlooked it
<akgraner> also after some thought - about the teams and stuff i think I have some solutions that should work and I completely understand why there is a need for 4 teams
<akgraner> I'll get that out to everyone sometime this week as well
<akgraner> zkriesse, I'm going to need to send you some information for the wikis as well - have you gotten a chance to play around with them at all
<akgraner> I say some this weekend that all kinds of stuff added to them   - so I'll get you that as well
<akgraner> We are going to need a couple more positions on the UWN team/staff - that are maintenance related and really UWN Issue related
<akgraner> johnc4510, I talked to nick he is up for helping on issue 200
<akgraner> also jcastro is in as well
<akgraner> I'll schedule something for next week with as many of the past staff as possible  - everyone I've talked to so far seems up for the previous staff doing the 200th issue
<akgraner> johnc4510, so if you want to be the go to person for it - I can tell them that in the meeting - just let me know
<akgraner> and for everyone wondering why I didn't publish yesterday - I was really sick, (food poisoning), and I hit exhaustion...  so I took a deep breath and I want to start training cjohnston, internalkernel, Pendulum , and holstein on how to publish it this week - if they are all up for it
<internalkernel> sure... I figured when I saw jono's & Jfo's tweets
<akgraner> I was supposed to have surgery this week - but b/c I am sick they are postponing it one week...which gives me time to train some more people
<internalkernel> akgraner: take your time and get better... Im home for the next few months, so hit me up when you need...
<akgraner> internalkernel, if you and holstein can meet me at Fireside this week I can train you in person
<internalkernel> fireside? firestorm - you mean, the café?
<akgraner> I have to go back to the doctor on Thursday
<akgraner> yeah that place :-P
<akgraner> since I will be in Lake Lure - then that would be a good day
<internalkernel> lol... for sure... I don't have a problem with that... just give me some notice, so I can coordinate the little one
<Pendulum> akgraner: I'm up for whatever :)
<Pendulum> I just can't make it down to NC this week :P
<akgraner> so let's go with Thursday, 1pm Firestorm
<akgraner> Pendulum, :-P
<akgraner> Pendulum, well if you want to, you have a place to stay and more food than an army can eat  (my mom cooks way too much food)
<Pendulum> I wish I could, but getting there is the problem
<Pendulum> plus I see my ortho about my shoulder on thursday
<akgraner> hope you get better news than me - and all goes well
<internalkernel> Thursday should be good, the lady gets home in a few hours - I'll clear it and email back to you
<akgraner> internalkernel, thanks - if you can touch base with Mike and let him know that would be awesome
<internalkernel> yeah, should see him tonight at Rocket Club actually
<akgraner> ugh
<akgraner> I can't go anywhere
<akgraner> I did good to make it to my dr. appt
<pleia2> hehe, akgraner brain dump
<pleia2> hope you feel better :)
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks!
<akgraner> pleia2, would you be up being a mailing list moderator?
<pleia2> akgraner: sure, just as long as I'm not the only one :)
<akgraner> no you won't be :-)
<cjohnston> akgraner: want to plan a time?
<akgraner> cjohnston, sure
<akgraner> pleia2, I am one of the moderators, but I need a hand with it - nick is still listed as one and so is corey :-/
<pleia2> akgraner: no problem, I'd be happy to help out
<cjohnston> akgraner: what works for you? I can do tomorrow after 11, thurs afternoon, and friday
<akgraner> cjohnston, how about after 11am? tomorrow
<akgraner> Thursday is not good
<cjohnston> Ya.. what time do you want to do?
<akgraner> and Friday the kids and I are going to a movie
<akgraner> :-)
<cjohnston> toy story?
<akgraner> how about noon?
<cjohnston> sounds good
<akgraner> skype?
<cjohnston> sure
<akgraner> ok noon tomorrow on skype
<akgraner> plan on a couple of hours
<cjohnston> yup
<akgraner> let's say 2.5
<cjohnston> its on the calendar
<cjohnston> ill be there
<akgraner> if you have a hard time understanding me - we can switch to the phone - I am squeaky again
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> not suprising
<cjohnston> what did you eat
<akgraner> steak, grits, veggies
<akgraner> at the speakers dinner it was steak, rice and veggies
<akgraner> so I am not sure what make me sick
<cjohnston> were you sick when i saw you yesterday?
<cjohnston> We suggest florida for the next one
<akgraner> well it is the Southeast Linux Fest - that leaves the door open for a ton of opportunities :-)
<cjohnston> hehe
<cjohnston> ill help out then
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> not that i didnt..
<cjohnston> but help more.. i couldnt afford to drive up there all the time for planning
<akgraner> we don't meet in person for planning :-)
<akgraner> Thank you for all your help
<cjohnston> np
<cjohnston> :-)
<akgraner> I'll send you a t-shirt for Hope as well
<cjohnston> sweet.. that'd be awesome
<cjohnston> I want an ubuntu user shirt too. ;-)
<akgraner> Rikki just placed a new order
 * pleia2 is wearing hers right now \o/
<akgraner> I'll pull you one out
<cjohnston> She told me.. she also told me she probably wouldnt send me one
<cjohnston> lol
<akgraner> cjohnston, since you gave up a whole day to help at the Ubuntu Booth - remind me when you see me again to give you one
<cjohnston> october!
<akgraner> cjohnston, put on your calendar to remind me
<cjohnston> lol
<akgraner> seriously
<akgraner> the only way people can get them right now is from me or Rikki
<cjohnston> when do you want a reminder
<akgraner> October 1st
<cjohnston> ok
<akgraner> and then again on the 11th
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> the 12th is my birthday
<cjohnston> when does udw planning start?
<cjohnston> or has it
<pleia2> sheesh, this team is maggoty with libras
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> who else
<pleia2> Pendulum, me
<cjohnston> hope is libra also
<cjohnston> got a call.. bbl
<cjohnston> back
<pleia2> all fires out?
<cjohnston> no fires
<cjohnston> people dont know how to boil h2o
<cjohnston> how old is that picture?
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> umm, girls inc was...
<pleia2> 2007
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> they made me do a talk
<pleia2> "you're a girl, talk to the girls about awesomeness of linux" wait, what?
<pleia2> it was fun though
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> cjohnston: if someone else wants to help with #Support, let them at it, I'll add to it as I can throughout the week but I can't think of more to add right now
<cjohnston> ok
#ubuntu-news 2010-06-15
<akgraner> ok so for mailing list issues - you can ping - pleia2 nhandler cody-somerville or myself - for ubuntu-news or ubuntu-news-teams
<cody-somerville> :-)
<akgraner> cody-somerville, I noticed you were admin on -teams did you not want to be on -news?
<akgraner> or can I add you to -news as well?
<akgraner> the only thing that should ever go out on ubuntu-news is the newsletter
<cody-somerville> Are we referring to the mailing lists here?
<akgraner> cody-somerville, sorry that backward
<akgraner> you are on -news mailing list
<cody-somerville> I was going to say :)
<akgraner> but not on -teams
<akgraner> ubuntu-news-team
<cody-somerville> I'm subscribed to ubuntu-news-team but not an admin of that mailing list.
<akgraner> so if you don't mind I am going to add you to it as well so the it is the same list of contacts for both
<akgraner> cody-somerville, nhandler Pendulum  - the reason I wanted to add two more people even with the measures that are in place we are still getting spam making it to the mailing list and into the archives
<Pendulum> akgraner: was that aimed at me or pleia2?
<akgraner> so I was hoping that if I got some more experience ML admins helping maybe we could get that reduced - plus I am not getting to all the stuff that needs to be moderated in the most timely manner these days :-(
<akgraner> Pendulum, sorry
<Pendulum> s'cool :)
<Pendulum> pleia2: ^^
<akgraner> pleia2, that was for you
<zkriesse> akgraner: ty!
<akgraner> you're welcome
<akgraner> cjohnston, did you send nigelb and nhandler those scripts?
<cjohnston> they are on lp
<cjohnston> with a merge request
<zkriesse> pleia2: ping
<cjohnston> akgraner: i just merged them in
<akgraner> oh can you show nhandler and nigelb that as well
<akgraner> I would like a couple people to know all that good stuffs
<cjohnston> k
<cjohnston> akgraner: are there other scripts that are used
<cjohnston> outside of what I uploaded and what nhandler uploaded?
<nhandler> cjohnston: Thanks a lot. I'll make a few changes tomorrow to make the package actually comply with the licenses
<cjohnston> ok
 * cjohnston is off to bed
<cjohnston> g'nite
<cjohnston> hey akgraner
<akgraner> cjohnston, hey!
<cjohnston> rough night.. :-(
<akgraner> :-(
<akgraner> want to postpone?
<cjohnston> nah
<akgraner> it's not a problem
<akgraner> give me about 10 minutes I want add a couple more things to this issue and I am going to show you what to do :-)
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> debating.. expresso?
<cjohnston> lol
<akgraner> cjohnston, in the meantime look over this spreadsheet
<akgraner> https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AtKZelXU8Y2LdFFxY0RhLVdaZU9xNk5zdTZIbFEyQVE&hl=en
<akgraner> I'll be adding it to the wiki but for now I am just adding stuff to this spreadsheet
 * akgraner feels a but full of fail at the moment - but this too shall pass :-)
 * maco passes akgraner a cup o' chamomile
<akgraner> maco, thanks! :-)
<cjohnston> hey maco
<maco> hi cjohnston
<akgraner> anyone who wants to bookmark the spreadsheets can it's the steps to creating the newsletter and some howto's as well
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue197  (sorry for the delay)
<zkriesse> akgraner: cool
<zkriesse> akgraner: how ya doing?
<pleia2> hm, was https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2010-June/001099.html not appropriate for UWN or just get lost in the delay?
<pleia2> good job for finally getting it out though :)
<akgraner> pleia2, sorry I missed that
<akgraner> I'll add it in the next issue
<pleia2> thanks, it was a pretty big deal for the california team :)
<pleia2> real press coverage in a real newspaper
<akgraner> yeah that's great!
#ubuntu-news 2010-06-16
<bjf> any of the mailinsg list admins about?
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> if it's about the spam, I just re-enabled full moderation for non-members
<bjf> i'm on the ubuntu kernel team and i run the weekly irc meeting
<bjf> pleia2, could be, i'll try resending
<nhandler> bjf: Where were you trying to send to?
<pleia2> bjf: sorry, what's the trouble?
<bjf> pleia2, i just tried to send meeting minutes to ubuntu-news@lists.ubuntu.com and it came back
<pleia2> you'll want to send to ubuntu-news-team
<pleia2> ubuntu-news is announce only
<nhandler> bjf: ubuntu-news is locked down now
<pleia2> for the ubuntu weekly news exclusively
<bjf> ok :-)
<bjf> thanks, it's now waiting for moderator approval
<pleia2> bjf: accepted and added you to the accept filter
<pleia2> interesting that it didn't auto-accept from your canonical address though, hm
<bjf> thanks, updating my instructions on where to send
<pleia2> ah, I think I see the problem
<pleia2> the accept thing was listed as "^.@canonical.com" rather than "^.+@canonical.com"
<Pici> Hi! A user in #ubuntu just asked why the UWN wasn't syndicating on planet ubuntu anymore.  I did some digging around and it looks like the UWN posts on the Fridge aren't being tagged with 'PlanetUbuntu', which would put them on the rss feed that gets syndicated to the planet.
<nhandler> akgraner: ^^^
<Pici> Also, I'm not sure if this is under your control, but the list of tags for each post on the fridge is under each story in such a place where it looks like they actually belong to the next story.
<nhandler> Pici: We are moving to Wordpress shortly, so that should get fixed in the transition
<Pici> nhandler: great.  I usually read stuff from my feed reader, so I hadn't noticed it until now.
<pleia2> the PlanetUbuntu thing is an oversight on some recent posts, thanks for mentioning it, Pici
<Pici> pleia2: sure thing
<pleia2> and it looks like the latest issue hasn't made it to planet yet at all (it was just published 3 hours ago)
<pleia2> s/planet/fridge
<zkriesse> akgraner: ping
<nhandler> akgraner: Can you s/Freenode/freenode/ in the ~ubuntu-fridge team description?
<scott_ev> akgraner: after I do upcomming meetins and evenrs should I be learning somthing else?  Or do you have everything covered?
<scott_ev> nhandler: do you have a min or two to look at my wiki to give me any pointers if it needs any changes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/j.scott.gwin
<scott_ev> I would really like to make it past committee the first time if at all possible.
<zkriesse> scott_ev: hey i don't think she's there...this for ubuntu membership?
<scott_ev> yes
<zkriesse> I'll take a look...wiki is my big thing
<zkriesse> if you'd like of course
<nhandler> scott_ev: Nice wiki. Remember for the Team Memberships area that it is quality, not quantity
<scott_ev> I think it's looking good, but another set of eyes is always good
<scott_ev> true enough
<nhandler> scott_ev: Focus on emphasizing the quality of the contributions you make on those teams instead of the number of teams
<scott_ev> nh, OK, I see, there's plenty of stuff I can asdd
<scott_ev> thanks for thie time
<zkriesse> scott_ev: I agree with nhandler in the fact that you need a bit more description while thinning down the list of actual memberships
<zkriesse> If they want to know more they can always ask...which gives you the opportunity to talk about what you do...if you put it all up front then they probably wont ask you a thing...
<scott_ev> ok, I actually don't do much if anything tangible with some of those teams because of time restraints
<zkriesse> scott_ev: I just went through the process myself so memories are still fresh
<nhandler> scott_ev: Also try and diversify the testimonials you have. Maybe add one from someone who can talk about your bug work
<scott_ev> great pointws
<zkriesse> Also I'd try and get a couple more testimonials for other areas in which you're involved...
<scott_ev> nhandler: I used to do tona og bug work and had !6500 karma and dropped out to focus more on my LoCo
<scott_ev> ok, makes sense
<scott_ev> a problem of mine is I have a a hard time saying no ans get streatched out too fqat
<newz2000> Hi, is there still a drive to switch to wordpress? I'm just curious how things are progressing
<pleia2> newz2000: yes, but I'm not sure where things are with that
<newz2000> pleia2: ok. There's a draft of the new community wordpress theme with the new branding
<newz2000> maybe later this week we'll have something usable
<newz2000> then we can built a prototype site and begin testing imports
<pleia2> great :)
<newz2000> should we aim for the end of the month going live?
<pleia2> I think at UDS it was proposed that canonical deliver a test fridge system in july, we get to try it out, and launch for real sometime after that
<pleia2> but the time table may have changed, I am not sure
<newz2000> I*'ll talk to my boss to confirm the times I mentioned. He's interested in gettign this moving though
<pleia2> good, we are too :)
<pleia2> akgraner: is someone working on the fridge post? I can take a stab at it if not, Pici was in here yesterday ask about it
<pleia2> for UWN
<akgraner> pleia2, hey!
<pleia2> hello :)
<akgraner> hey newz2000
<akgraner> pleia2, I meant to get up early and post to the Fridge - but as you can see
<akgraner> so if no-one has I'll go ahead
<pleia2> akgraner: nope, no one has
<newz2000> hey akgraner
<akgraner> I'll do that now... :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, yep those timetables are the ones that were set at UDS
<akgraner> mid-july with a 3 week test
<pleia2> akgraner: so we're just waiting on canonical to set things up, right?
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> we want to post to it  - and allow original content (peer reviewed) to also be allowed
<pleia2> akgraner: don't mean to be a nag, but can you add the PlanetUbuntu tag to that fridge post?
<akgraner> pleia2, we send it out on personal blogs - about to send it now
<pleia2> it's been somewhat inconsistant, and Pici's comment yesterday was from someone who was disappointed in not seeing it hit planet
<akgraner> one sec and I will give you the reason behind it
<pleia2> ah, any reason we do it that way?
<pleia2> k
<pleia2> some of the fridge posts have PlanetUbuntu tag, some don't
<akgraner> I'm also going to blog about the changes
<pleia2> s/fridge/UWN fridge
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> ok it's on the fridge and planet putting on the the Forums next
<akgraner> I am going to record some howto's this week
<akgraner> pleia2, we can tag it with the planet and it will go there  - it already gets added in two places on the Forums when we send it out - which is fine
<akgraner> however, letting the Editor-In-Chief add it to the planet seems to have been the tradition to let people know both who the editor is and just a perk.. but I could be wrong and have nothing against changing it and letting it come from The Fridge...
<pleia2> ah, it's no big deal, it's just that personal blogs go away over time, fridge links stick around and helps prevent hit-by-a-bus access problems
<nhandler> akgraner: I believe John used to do both: post it to the planet via the fridge and via his blog.
<zkriesse> scott_ev: ping
<akgraner> nhandler, no worries :-) that's an easy fix to do then from now on :-)
<nhandler> :)
<akgraner> I am working on getting all the howtos to the wikis this week as well as making a couple of videos...
<akgraner> scott_ev, per your question earlier - yep I'd like to show you a couple more things  - if you don't mind
#ubuntu-news 2010-06-17
<akgraner> If anyone has links and/or summaries you want to add to UWN Issue 198 - you can do so in one of three ways (just looking at different options for a couple weeks to see what people are more comfortable with)
<akgraner> googledoc - https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<akgraner> wiki page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue198
<akgraner> and etherpad - http://ietherpad.com/UWN
<akgraner> I'm off to bed  - catch you all in 8 hours or so.....
<akgraner> hey all I am walking out the door for an hour or so this morning - if a Fridge Editor could add this interview from the US Teams site to the Fridge this morning that would be great :-)  http://ubuntu-us.org/?q=node/14370  PA LoCo Team Interview....  Thanks!
<nhandler> akgraner: posted
<scott_ev> akgraner: maybe later today.  I'm horribly under the wetther ritght noe
<akgraner> scott_ev, no worries :-)  I hope you feel better soon!
<akgraner> nhandler, thank you!
<akgraner> who added stars to the events on the Fridge Calendar?
<akgraner> I like purple stars - but never noticed them before?
<pleia2> thanks for posting the ubuntu-us interview :)
<akgraner> pleia2, USTeams has a great reporter there :-P
<pleia2> hehe
<akgraner> so I think I have at least got a narrow set of people to assign to each of the sections of the newsletter to write summaries
<akgraner> I'll  get the wiki updated
<akgraner> then start asking for more volunteers
<akgraner> in those areas
<akgraner> zkriesse, once I get some of this stuff added - take a look and see if it will need to be jazzed up at all
<akgraner> I'll drop the links to the pages here as well
<zkriesse> akgraner: hmmm?
<akgraner> nhandler, pleia2, highvoltage  (you all seem to add the most content lately) but I am asking everyone  - think about what content you would like to appear on the main page of the Fridge as well as what links you would like people so see on the Front Page of it as well....
<akgraner> zkriesse, I wish I could just give you the info - but if I have to type it once  - I might as well put it on the wiki - that's all
<zkriesse> ok
<akgraner> but I am not a wiki expert by any means - so it may need some tweaking
<zkriesse> ok
<zkriesse> just shoot me the link when you're ready
<akgraner> we need to give some kind of overview about why we put what we do on the Fridge so the whole community knows why things go where
<zkriesse> ok
<zkriesse> akgraner: you have any idea as to why i try and save my user preferences on the ubuntu wiki and it tells me that the email "belongs to somebody else"?
<akgraner> zkriesse, oh that happened to someone on my LoCo team
<akgraner> you will need to file an RT Ticket
<zkriesse> which is?
<akgraner> they got it fixed pretty quickly
<zkriesse> How do i file one of those
<akgraner> rt@ubuntu.com
<akgraner> and just let them know what is happening.
<zkriesse> ok thanks
<akgraner> the person in my LoCo team included a screenshot so they could see the error message
<akgraner> as well well as the date it started happening
<zkriesse> Ah..
<akgraner> newz2000, they call for people to test the wp theme - would you like that in UWN this week?
<akgraner> or just the mailing list folks?
<akgraner> s/they/the
<akgraner> bjf, hey!  did you see the new section in UWN?
<bjf> umm, no
<akgraner> :-P
<akgraner> you need to go look - it's the meeting minute links for the development teams (or the ones I find each week)
<akgraner> :-D
<bjf> akgraner, Kernel Team Meeting Agenda: Not listed as of publication
<bjf> akgraner, our agenda is always at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting
<akgraner> no not that
<akgraner> I guess it's not been added to the Fridge Calendar
<akgraner> I'll add that agenda link
<akgraner> DOH!
<akgraner> bjf - Number 10 on the table of contents - Ubuntu Development Teams Weekly Meeting Minute Links
<bjf> yup, got it
<popey> just off out for bithday meal with wifey.. talk at me and I'll see it later
 * popey pokes akgraner 
<akgraner> hey
<akgraner> we need you to do a couple of interviews (recorded)
<akgraner> your birthday?  Happy B-day
<akgraner> for Issue 200  - would like to get Mark, Matt, Jane, and mdz - if I get you some questions - and CC you on the email to them - can you make it happen?
<newz2000> akgraner: re: testing, no, I hope to have it be an official beta release tomorrow
<akgraner> newz2000, okie dokie :-)
<akgraner> popey, did that make sense to ya?
<akgraner> newz2000, I haven't forgotten about the wiki page - just had a couple of other things get bumped up on my todo list - should have things added in the morning though - I'll email you my comments as well  - if that is ok with you?
<newz2000> akgraner: sure. tomorrow I'll be less accessible so you may want to temporarily join the ubuntu-website mailing list
<newz2000> and mention it there
<newz2000> stas in #ubuntu-website can also help out a lot with wp stuff
<akgraner> gotcha - can and will do
<scott_ev> akgraner: I'll be doing the news and events tonight and hopefully won't be ill on sunday
<akgraner> scott_ev, awesome! thanks!
<scott_ev> speaking of which, how are you feeling?
<akgraner> starting to get my energy back - the wonders of medicine and rest!
<scott_ev> well, rest anyway.  what happened if I may ask?
<akgraner> Food Poisoning at SELF
<akgraner> on top of my shoulder and arm being injured
<scott_ev> ewww....I've had food poisoning twice.  What did you do to yout arm?
<akgraner> pinched ulnar nerve and damaged shoulder/rotator cuff
<zkriesse> damn amber you are just tearin yourself up!
<scott_ev> softball injury?  or do you need to tell your husband to chill a little?
<akgraner> I slipped with a 25+ backpack on my shoulder - the pinched nerve I've known about for a while....
<akgraner> no big deal  - it all just decided to act up all at once - this too shall pass :-)
<scott_ev> true enough, at your age you should heal righer quickly if you pay  attention to what you're doin
<akgraner> anywho
<scott_ev> very soon, I'll be able to do all of my UWN work on my droid
<scott_ev> actually I can do all of it now through the ADB, but ai want to do iy with a Bluetooth Keybpard
<scott_ev> Keyboard
<akgraner> ahh - sounds pretty cool
<scott_ev> it's gettin better all the time
<scott_ev> I love android especially the droid because that's where all the best enthusiast development it
<akgraner> scott_ev, thought you were going for membership today?
<scott_ev> didn't get my app in in time
<akgraner> ahh ok
<scott_ev> I won't mess next month
<maco> akgraner: sorry, phone signal dropped
<scott_ev> I think I need a fre more testamonials
<scott_ev> few
<akgraner> maco, no worries - I'll email Joe/Rita and let them know all your info and see if they have ideas already
<akgraner> I owe them my event report anyway - I'll do that 1st thing in the morning :-)
<zkriesse> scott_ev: ping
#ubuntu-news 2010-06-18
<scott_ev> akgraner: pong
<scott_ev> zkriesse: pong
<scott_ev> sorry
<zkriesse> scott_ev: haha
<scott_ev> haha?
<akgraner> scott_ev, hey
<internalkernel> akgraner:
<internalkernel> if you get a chance, check what I posted in "In the News" - just want your opinion on the last sentence... since it's a quote from the article. If you no likey... just
<internalkernel> deletey... :)
<akgraner> k will look
<zkriesse> akgraner: ping
<zkriesse> scott_ev: ping
#ubuntu-news 2010-06-19
<akgraner> internalkernel, that line is fine - but we need to move that article to In other News since it deals with Canonical
<internalkernel> Which one, I added two...
<internalkernel> one was from Var Guy - it was a blog about Canonical... do you mean that one?
<akgraner> the excellent adventure one
<internalkernel> oh, I thought I put that in other news...
<akgraner> hehe  - I see it in the press -
<akgraner> I have some links to add  - if you all can summarize them - but gotta put out a fire at the moment
<internalkernel> yeah, I just moved it...
<internalkernel> no worries...
<akgraner> I'll make sure to add them to both the google doc and wiki (links that is) so everyone can work on them in either place
<akgraner> bbiab
<scott_ev> akgraner: pong
<scott_ev> zkriesse: pong, sorry
<scott_ev> I've been stuck in bed accimating to my new drugs and they have me very ill....going trrough opoid withdrawlsw
<scott_ev> I hope to get the news and stuff done tonight if possible. I'msorry it's so late
<fullmoon> hi
<scott_ev> gotta be patient fullmoon, this is ORC afterall
<scott_ev> IRC
<akgraner> scott_ev, pong
<akgraner> scott_ev, no worries  :-)  just get better!
<scott_ev> akgraner: I am doing OK today so I will get my job done today for certain
<akgraner> scott_ev, glad to hear you are feeling better.  we all have moments like that.  Thank you so much for working on that
<scott_ev> no problem.  I'm just too young to have all these issues
<akgraner> hey all I added more links to the wiki
<akgraner> I'll be back in a few hours and help... :-)
#ubuntu-news 2010-06-20
<zkriesse> akgraner: you busy?
<akgraner> zkriesse, just walked back in the door - what's up?
<zkriesse> akgraner: well the other day you had wiki work for me?
<zkriesse> akgraner: just wondering what that "Work" is
<akgraner> zkriesse, some information I have on some google docs need to be moved to a wiki
<zkriesse> links and i'll get onit
<akgraner> zkriesse, great!  one needs to link from the checklist
<zkriesse> "one" and "checklist" being?
<akgraner> zkriesse, give me just a sec and I'll get that for you...
<zkriesse> k
<akgraner> I started working on this page  - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<akgraner> but this page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies/HowToEdit
<akgraner> needs the information added from the following googledoc
<akgraner> https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AtKZelXU8Y2LdFFxY0RhLVdaZU9xNk5zdTZIbFEyQVE&hl=en
<akgraner> which is the howto from the checklist
<zkriesse> so https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies/HowToEdit needs the google info stuff
<zkriesse> right?
<akgraner> yep
<zkriesse> ok I'll get on it soon
<akgraner> I'll clean up the policies one next week some time
<akgraner> I just wanted to get the checklist on there - then the howto for the checklist
<akgraner> I'm also going to add some videos - on how to publish it as well - but life seems to get in the way of my Ubuntu Habit :-)
<zkriesse> Ok
<akgraner> well I gotta get some sleep so I can write some summaries and see what all needs to be trimmed for issue 198... see you all in the am...
<akgraner> (well am for me that is :-)  )
<zkriesse> akgraner: same here
<zkriesse> akgraner: it's almost midnight for me
<scott_ev> akgraner: I didn't get my section done today, but worry not - I'll get it done tomorrow without fail.
<Pendulum> akgraner: do you have any idea who does the U1 blog?
<Pendulum> akgraner: also, when you're around I want to talk to you about one of the things in ITB as I'm not sure it's appropriate for UWN
<akgraner> Pendulum, I'm here for a few :-)
<akgraner> I know there are a couple things that need to be pulled
<akgraner> Pendulum, I am heading back to my house now should be there in about an hour....  which article in ITB were you thinking shouldn't be there?
<akgraner> internalkernel, can you work on some ITP or ION summaries?
<internalkernel> a bit later in the day I can for sure... I have some running around to do at the moment... when is the deadline?
<akgraner> I am shooting for 5pm EST
<internalkernel> ok, I need to drop off the lady and put the little one down for a nap - when she's sleeping I'll knock that out...
<akgraner> thanks!
<akgraner> I am on my way home from Charlotte - so I'll be knocking stuff out as well'
<scott_ev> akgraner: I'm here. a little late but here and I'll have mypart done beforeya know it
<greg-g> quick question, for the Membership review board meeting summary, I still need to write that up and send it, when is the cut-off for this week's UWN?
<greg-g> (I ask because there are other life things happening today that need to get done, and I'm trying to prioritize)
<Pendulum> greg-g: I think we're aiming for 5PM EDT
<greg-g> Pendulum: cool, I'll have it in before then, thanks!
<akgraner> greg-g yep 5pm EDT publish time...  - just ping when you send it to the list  and we'll get it added
<greg-g> akgraner: awesome, writing it now
<akgraner> thanks!
<internalkernel> akgraner: is it me or does the GDoc for UWN seem empty... I don't see any of the posts I had put up earlier this week...
<akgraner> internalkernel, I moved them to the wiki
<akgraner> :-)
<internalkernel> oh lord... scared the bahjeezus out of me
<akgraner> hehe
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> always check both places :-)
<akgraner> I am going to work on the loco section summaries.. anyone wanna take the planet?
<internalkernel> I'll start there after I call my pops...
<akgraner> I can't get to this link - can someone else try just so I can make sure it's not just me - http://www.screenage.de/blog/2010/06/16/ubuntu-berlin-linuxtag-2010-pickings/
<zkriesse> akgraner: it's broken
<akgraner> just double checking :-)
<akgraner> thank you!
<zkriesse> yup
<akgraner> internalkernel, let me know when you are out of the wiki please :-)
<internalkernel> should I edit the Gdoc instead?
<akgraner> holstein, are you working In other news?
<akgraner> internalkernel, nope you can add stuff there... the reason I use the google doc is so stuff can be written someone else and just dropped into the wiki  - but it's ok - I have other stuff to summarize - just let me know when you are out :-)
<akgraner> some where else - not someone - jeez...
<akgraner> typing fail :-)
 * zkriesse will be right back
 * zkriesse restarting KDE
<akgraner> I've got the General Community News and LoCo Summaries ready to go in- looking at the LP section now
<internalkernel> ok, I'll grab the links and create summaries and drop them in later then too... didn't realize I'd locked others out when I editied it...
<Pendulum> akgraner: should I stick stuff directly into the wiki or is there a google doc?
<internalkernel> and I'm out...
<akgraner> Pendulum, you can put them in the wiki
<akgraner> internalkernel, is out now
<Pendulum> do you want to stick your stuff in first?
<internalkernel> ohhhh, she says that... but beware the wrath!
<akgraner> hehe
<akgraner> Pendulum, you can add yours I am searching the LP blog now :-)
<holstein> hey akgraner
<akgraner> holstein, hey!
<holstein> i wont make 5pm
<holstein> i was planning on the normal midnight-ish time
<akgraner> holstein, no worries - I'll summarize them this week :-)
<akgraner> holstein,  no worries - that's why we have a team!
<holstein> i'll be back aourd 6ish though and ping you
<holstein> if the fit hits the shan ;)
<akgraner> well there is nothing for the LP blog or Forum's section this week so that was easy :-)
<akgraner> holstein, roger that!  thank you!
<holstein> akgraner: you feeling better?
<holstein> i was at barleys last night
<akgraner> starting to..
<akgraner> taking a break helped a lot
<akgraner> we were at the skynyrd, bret michaels and 38 special concert
<holstein> AH
<holstein> cool
<akgraner> it felt good to just relax for a few
<akgraner> anywho - ping me when you get back and let's see where we are - hopefully it will be published by them - but just incase  check back
<holstein> will do :)
<akgraner> I am working on in other news... internalkernel which section are you working on now?
<internalkernel> Planet - Im on NIcolas Barcet link
<internalkernel> I'm just writing summaries into a Tomboy note - then Ill post them when I'm done with Planet
<akgraner> awesome - that leaves in the Press if someone wants to work on those
<akgraner> internalkernel, yep - do do that or use gedit as well
<akgraner> what ever works for you
<internalkernel> tomboy is awesome...
<akgraner> however I do put it in wiki mark-up so it's easier to just drop in
<akgraner> using the === title ===  etc
<internalkernel> right...
<holstein> tomboy is for tomboy's
<holstein> ;p
<holstein> alright... i'll check in later :)... bb
<akgraner> holstein, thanks!
<akgraner> highvoltage, feel up to writing some summaries?
<highvoltage> akgraner: I've been thinking about it all day!!!
<akgraner> hehe :-)
<highvoltage> akgraner: but have been doing all kinds of other stuff...
<akgraner> gotcha...
<highvoltage> akgraner: what's the ETA on this week's UWN? would I still have some time left?
<akgraner> 5pm EDT for publishing
<highvoltage> ok that's another 3 hours or so, cool
<akgraner> so the In the Press section needs some attention
<akgraner> highvoltage, more like 2.5 hours - hopefully it's published by 5pm :-)
<highvoltage> akgraner: how does that work, do I just check my feeds and things like Google news for interesting stories and then write short summaries with links to them?
<akgraner> highvoltage, well for today I already went through feeds and added links :-)
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue198
<akgraner> they just need summarizing
<highvoltage> great, so I literally just have to summarize
<Pendulum> akgraner: ITB is done and in the wiki and I am out of the wiki
<highvoltage> akgraner: do I do it on the wiki or is there a google doc again somewhere where I have to add it?
<highvoltage> (or even better, gobby?)
<akgraner> but hopefully as people get more comfortable with their areas - people will be adding links and summaries - but it's a learning process for everyone
<akgraner> highvoltage, I would just grab the titles and links and write them on the googledoc - or tomboy or gedit what every works for you
<akgraner> that way you aren't in the wiki for a long period of time
<akgraner> Pendulum, thanks!
<akgraner> highvoltage, I also have an eitherpad open if you want to use that as well
<highvoltage> akgraner: good idea
<akgraner> here you can see what I am doing ...
<akgraner> http://ietherpad.com/UWN
<akgraner> but do it which ever way is easiest for you to get it done
<akgraner> Pendulum, once I get the LoCo and GCN added can you start your awesome proofing
<akgraner> :-)
<Pendulum> akgraner: yep, just let me know when
<akgraner> I don't think we can ever have to many eyes proofing it as we all notice different things
<akgraner> Pendulum, thanks!
<akgraner> btw I am in the wiki now :-)
<akgraner> oh also - make sure you check Trivial Change and Remove trailing whitespace from each line as well as add in the comment on the wiki what you added or did
<akgraner> if you don't check trivial change then people like dholbach and others will end up will a million emails every SUnday
<akgraner> Pendulum, it's saving now..
<akgraner> S-L-O-W-L-Y
<akgraner> ok I'm out now
<greg-g> just sent the email to the ubuntu-news-teams list
<internalkernel> can I edit?
<internalkernel> yes I can...
<internalkernel> saving....
<internalkernel> cool, planet is done... akgraner
<internalkernel> gotta feed the little one... bbiab
<akgraner> awesome!
<akgraner> greg-g, ok - I'll add it to General Community news then :-)
<akgraner> internalkernel, you can add to wiki or google doc and I'll drop it in - which ever you want to do
<akgraner> just added the In other News summaries - waiting for the wiki to save now
<highvoltage> akgraner: sheesh, just got *one* summary written (although I only started about 15 minutes ago)
<highvoltage> akgraner: I have more appreciation for this kind of work now :)
<akgraner> no worries :-)  the more you do it the easier it gets :-)
<akgraner> I have errors  - then have to go back a clean up :-)  or I miss something that someone else sees that's why we ask everyone to take a moment to proof things as well :-)
<highvoltage> articles that use bullet points seem much easier to summarize
<akgraner> that they are :-)
<akgraner> I'm in the wiki right now - adding the ubuntu member announcement one sec and I'll be out of it
<akgraner> saving  the wiki now -
<akgraner> ok and I am out
<akgraner> (of the wiki)
<highvoltage> akgraner: In the Press section saved, I'll get better with this with each week, so feedback is welcome :)
<akgraner> awesome! :-)
 * akgraner goes to look
<akgraner> wow the wiki is really slow today
<akgraner> highvoltage, the in the press section is tricky sometimes - but if you look at say issue 180 to 198 - and look at where the articles have been pulled from - as well as places you know of you should be able to check daily and add content
<akgraner> it's always better to have and not need all the links than to need and not have any
<akgraner> Ok so if everyone can start proofing - I am going to grab the raw information from the wiki and add to the etherpad so we all aren't waiting on each other  - and can make changes at the same time - so if you are editing  - edit on the etherpad  one sec and I'll have it all there
<akgraner> Here is the link - http://ietherpad.com/UWN
<akgraner> Pendulum, did you see anything you thought needed changing?
<Pendulum> akgraner: looking at it now, I was just waiting for most stuff to be up
<akgraner> it's up and I just copied it all to the etherpad - so people could edit at the same time
<Pendulum> nope, onlything I noticed was that I forgot to put my name on the list of contributors, but anyone can do that
<popey> akgraner: just edited the etherpad a bit
<popey> around loco council
<akgraner> ok it's you changing it :-)
<akgraner> popey, please read over the other LoCo information as well
<akgraner> see if there is anything else...
<akgraner> Pendulum, I am going to add the in this Issue and Welcome the replace with is on the wiki -
<akgraner> it will be about 20 minutes.. before that is complete
<Pendulum> akgraner: just let me know when it's ready and I'll tkae a look
<akgraner> Pendulum, wiki is saving now - but I am going to re-do the welcome... but other than than take a look...
<Pendulum> where should I look?
<akgraner> wiki now
<akgraner> I just added everyone's changes at once
<akgraner> now that that is done  - I am not worried about everyone saving the wiki at once
<akgraner> Pendulum, well as soon as it saves
<akgraner> DOH!
<akgraner> I just lost the whole page
<akgraner> grrrr
<akgraner> one sec
<akgraner> ok there it is
<akgraner> sometimes these wikis have jokes - wow
<akgraner> Pendulum, I'm out
<Pendulum> akgraner: you said the welcome is going to be redone, yes?
<akgraner> yep look at the etherpad - I am making it a more personal welcome from the news team
<akgraner> it bugs me that the Welcome and In this Issue say the same thing..
<akgraner> Pendulum, did you make changes yet?
<Pendulum> i'm just finishing looking at it now
<Pendulum> (I did just change something in the Welcome on the etherpad)
<akgraner> k.. let me know and I'll add the new welcome :-)
<akgraner> cool - me looks
<akgraner> yep I noticed that when I was reading it a loud - thanks
<Pendulum> okay, I'm just sticking myself in the credits and then i'll be out
<Pendulum> or, actually, i'll wait for you to be out :)
<akgraner> I'll add you and a couple of other people :-)
<Pendulum> okay, then, all looks good to men :)
<Pendulum> *me
<akgraner> added you, internalkernel, highvoltage and popey :-)
<akgraner> ok folks anyone wanna take one last look at the wiki?
<akgraner> well as soon as this thing saves
<akgraner> grrrrr
<akgraner> well found a wiki link ...let me fix that
<akgraner> also 'Contents' was showing up twice on the table of contents - I think I have that fixed now
<akgraner> Ok it's saved and I am out of it - going to walk away from it for a few then re-read it and publish it...
<akgraner> Thanks everyone for all your hardwork today!
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue198
<akgraner> going to have dinner will post to Fridge, Planet and Forums in just a few :-)
#ubuntu-news 2011-06-13
<rww> I suspect the "Translation Stats Lucid" section isn't up to date?
<pleia2> it's updated by Liraz every week, so he's pulling from some statistic
<pleia2> it's probably worthwhile to track him down and find out precisely what he's doing
<rww> I meant the wording. Seems a couple of releases off, if I'm reading it right ;)
<pleia2> well it's an LTS so he may still be tracking it
<rww> true
<NRWlion> good morning from germany
<NRWlion> hi
 * nhandler gets to work
<pleia2> nhandler: I'm at work so I'm not 100% here, but let me know if you need anything
<nhandler> pleia2: I should be good. It isn't that hard, just a bit time-consuming. Although, we need to follow up with akgraner on granting access in a few other places
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> is there a list of all the stuff we have to s/// from wiki format to go to email format?
<nhandler> pleia2: It is essentially just the raw wiki markup. But we still need to sort out a few other steps before that
 * pleia2 nods
<nhandler> pleia2: I faintly recall there being something weird with the posting of the uwn to the planet (about us only posting to either the fridge or our personal bog, but not both). Do you remember that?
<pleia2> nhandler: yeah, back in the day it was a special editor in chief thing that they got to post a summary to their own blog, but even akgraner stopped that with issue 200
<pleia2> so now we just post to ubuntu-news.org
<pleia2> like this: http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/01/18/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-219/
<nhandler> pleia2: Alright. I thought it was something like that. I'll update the checklist
<nhandler> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue220
<pleia2> \o/
<nigelb> \o/
 * nhandler is trying to find a forum mod/admin to help with that step
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> emailing liraz now
<pleia2> (and ccing editor)
<nhandler> :)
<pleia2> just a note we should make sure to update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/SuggestedTemplate with greg-g's changes
<pleia2> that was quick, I'll update it now
<pleia2> oops, you are :)
<nhandler> Yep, sorry. :)
<nhandler> pleia2: Could you add the attachments to the new template page and the issue 221 page? It doesn't like me right now for some reason
<pleia2> sure
<nhandler> Thanks
<pleia2> seems to have worked for 221
<pleia2> added to SuggestedTemplate
<nhandler> :)
<pleia2> nhandler: oh, I'll work on that security python script this week, it should be super simple to do even with my limited python-fu
<nhandler> pleia2: If you need help, poke me.
#ubuntu-news 2011-06-14
<ghoulmann> morning
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha ghoulmann
<ghoulmann> hey there. how is it going?
<MrChrisDruif> Studying for an exam, you?
<ghoulmann> studying as well. independent study. and listening to killer groove.
<MrChrisDruif> Independent as in just for yourself or something? Every study is for yourself right?
<ghoulmann> this is for me, yes. critical theory (philosophy)
<ghoulmann> trying to develop a course from it.
<ghoulmann> looking for primary texts.
<MrChrisDruif> Critical theory...sounds very interesting :D
<ghoulmann> i thrive on it. intensely political reading of culture - literature, film, et al.
<MrChrisDruif> Did a quick search on it and still sounds pretty interesting :)P
<MrChrisDruif> -P
<ghoulmann> is that ironic? looks ironic :)
<MrChrisDruif> :)P should be :)
<ghoulmann> what are you studying? and with how much urgency? :)
<MrChrisDruif> Software Engineer and if I don't make this exam I'll flunk this study...
<ghoulmann> well, sincerely, good luck. You'll ace it.
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks for you illusion :)
<ghoulmann> i'm nothing if not confident in my community.
<MrChrisDruif> I might have made a kickass quicklist < http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/unity-quicklists-to-add-remove.html > but that doesn't mean I fabulous with those exams :P
<ghoulmann> kcik ass. i'm reblogging. stop being distracted!
<NRWlion> hi there
<akgraner> hi all I'm working on re-assigning ownership of the teams today may require some lp help but I'll figure it out
<akgraner> sorry I've been away - strep kicked my a@# last week
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks for all the RT tickets
 * nigelb hugs akgraner 
<nigelb> akgraner: Get some rest, really :)
<akgraner> I am   - just wanted to get this taken care off
<akgraner> then deactived my membership on all the teams, but you all can still has me questions if you need to know the historical reason for doing something
<akgraner> I think at this stage of the came so the team will not be identified with me but with you all as a whole and as a team that is the responsible thing to do
<akgraner> so bac on the LP team has to do some digging b/c it's not letting him change the ownership for the teams either...he's diggging into and will help get it all worked out
 * nigelb hugs akgraner 
<nhandler> akgraner: Have you seen the hilights from this channel by any chance?
<nhandler> akgraner: We need some additional people granted moderator access on the UWN forum, and it would be nice if you could update the gdoc to the newer format and/or transfer ownership
<akgraner> nhandler, I'll do both :-)   who do you want me to added as moderators
<akgraner> for the forums
<nhandler> akgraner: Who has been publishing so far? Me, akgraner, highvoltage? That should probably be fine
<akgraner> ok...once there is a leadership team in place all on  the leadership team should be added as well
<akgraner> I'll add holstein too as I know he was wanting to help more as well...if that is ok with you all?
<pleia2> sounds good
<akgraner> pleia2, are you already added?
<akgraner> just added Technoviking if he could add those listed above...
<akgraner> so I needed to make Ubuntu-news in LP  restricted since it will own restricted teams
<akgraner> that just means anyone who applies to Ubuntu-news will get accepted
<akgraner> it's an LP thing
<pleia2> akgraner: no, I don't need to be added
<pleia2> the others are plenty :)
<akgraner> ok thanks
<nhandler> akgraner: Wait, so how are you restructuring the LP teams/
<akgraner> so ubuntu news will own the fridge and uwn
<akgraner> and until a news team is elected the community team will be listed as owners of the news team
<akgraner> it's nothing really except linking them all together  - Fridge editors (restricted and UWN moderated will automatically belong to ubuntu news
<nhandler> akgraner: That might get a bit funky. That means that essentially any member of either the fridge or UWN team is an owner of the team
<akgraner> but since anyone wanting to join ubuntu-news can not just be members of those two teams it will need to restrcited but we just approve dthose who want to join ubuntu-news
<akgraner> NO it doesn't
<akgraner> ubuntu-news owns fridge and uwn
<nhandler> And fridge and UWN are currently members of ubuntu-news
<akgraner> and once a leadership team is in place it will own news
<akgraner> yes
<akgraner> or they should be
<akgraner> and will be
<nhandler> So a member of UWN has membership in ubuntu-news, so if ubuntu-news is set as the owner of a team, that person has the privileges that go along with it
<akgraner> no
<akgraner> no
<akgraner> no
<akgraner>    how do I explain it
<akgraner> let me get an lp person to explain why it has to be this way
<akgraner> can you just trust me to set this up...then as a leadership team you all can do what ever you want to with it
<nhandler> akgraner: Go ahead
<akgraner> right now nothing is connected and makes sense and these are teams that do not need to be associated with individuals but with ubuntu news as a whole
<akgraner> this is hard
<akgraner> I'll get an LP person with the right language to explain it so that you'll understand
<akgraner> if an open team owns restricted teams then anyone on the open team has full rights to the restricted team
<akgraner> but if you restrict the team then you decided which team they will ultimately  have access too
<akgraner> lp is great for development teams and projects but not great for team management
<akgraner> *sigh*
<nhandler> Restricting the team simply means that an admin of the team needs to approve all join requests
<nhandler> Make the change, and I'll show you what I mean
<akgraner> yes, but you are only granting accesss to the one team not to the subteams
<akgraner> I know what you mean
<akgraner> but that's the only way right now to make ubuntu-news owner
<akgraner> it just means clicking yes..UW does that and and so does the NC loco team...or at least we used to who knows what has changed in two weeks :-)
<akgraner> just to make sure before I change anything  - I am double checking with bac to make sure that just b/c we grant access to ubuntu-news then they aren't auto granted the permissions of the frdige and uwn teams
<akgraner> really they alll but frdige editors needs to be defined and re-org'd but that is for another cycle
<akgraner> nhandler, uwn and frdige editors are subteams of news team
<akgraner> and canonical community team now owns then news team until a leadership team is elected
<akgraner> once you all have a leadership team then we can change ownership of all the teams to the leadership teams and the news team is not restricted
<akgraner> so I am no longer listed as the owner of any of the news related teams....get with jono once leadership has be elected and he can make the changes you all need
<akgraner> (Thanks again jono)
<holstein> akgraner: hey
<holstein> i saw your message earlier
<akgraner> holstein, hey!
<holstein> im in for some writing
<holstein> akgraner: you doing well?
<akgraner> I threw you under the bus as moderator and publisher for putting things on the forums
<akgraner> :-) you can curse me later
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> akgraner: thats cool... i'll get an idea of what that entails :)
<akgraner> you're a fast learner it'll be easy for you
<akgraner> nhandler, and highvoltage are great teachers as well plus there is a script for publishing it
<holstein> handy :)
<akgraner> I'll change the templates everywhere and you all have the reins...:-)
<holstein> cool... as long as i can still officially bother you as needed
<akgraner> yes you can :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: So you ended up setting the community team as the owner of all 3 teams? That avoids the issue I was talking about
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> lp has staging you can play with teams
<akgraner> before you really screw things up
<akgraner> beautiful play
<akgraner> place even
<nhandler> akgraner: And how is that post/email about the leadership team coming?
<akgraner> nhandler, I'm almost finished - just a week behind strep will do that to a person :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: I know that feeling all too well :)
<akgraner> I'll get it out to you all though
 * nhandler hugs akgraner 
<akgraner> thanks
<akgraner> basically I was thinking a 3 person leadrship team once from fridge, one from UWN and one that knows both or willing to learn both sides could manage, lead and build the teams
<akgraner> but I'll add more detail in the email
<akgraner> ok I can't type - getting tired...bbiab
<nhandler> :)
<NRWlion> hi there
#ubuntu-news 2011-06-15
<nhandler> akgraner: Can you also set some people up with the ability to manage sharing on the Fridge calendar?
<pleia2> nhandler: who all has sharing capability on it?
<nhandler> pleia2: No clue. I can't see that ;) I'm assuming/hoping akgraner does though
<nhandler> If not, I'll have to go through my logs to figure out who to poke
<pleia2> ok, adding to list of castle keys the team needs
<NRWlion> hi every1
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha nr
<nhandler> pleia2, akgraner: We should be sorted now on the forum thanks to Technoviking
<pleia2> great!
<akgraner> did we get the calendar sorta out
<akgraner> if not who do I need to add share access too
<akgraner> jcastro should have access if that's who needs it
<akgraner> 6 weeks on crutches :-(  looks like I actually broke some bone in my knee..who knew...
<pleia2> akgraner: jcastro was able to figure it out (he was logged in with the wrong account) can you add one of us as admin so we can add others too?
<pleia2> I don't even have access to it at all
<pleia2> this way we don't need to bug you every time we want to add a new fridge editor to it :)
<pleia2> and if you add me, please use my lyz@princessleia.com account (@ubuntu doesn't have a google account)
<pleia2> ouch @ your knee :(
<nhandler> pleia2: Can you try creating a new thread on the UWN forum? I still get a message saying I don't have permission
<pleia2> nhandler: I didn't ask for access, holstein or highvoltage will have to try
#ubuntu-news 2011-06-16
<holstein> nhandler: you want a new thread?
<holstein> actually, i dont have permission either :/
<nhandler> holstein: Thanks. I'll try and get this sorted out
<holstein> nhandler: lemme know if i can do something
<nhandler> holstein: Will do
<nhandler> Right now, it is mainly a game of IRC tag :)
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> I'm just writing an article on ubuntu-news.org
<dholbach> but it seems like I can't add pictures?
<dholbach> do I have to upload the picture somewhere else and edit the HTML myself?
<NRWlion> hi there
<dholbach> if somebody could review my ubuntu-news post, I'd appreciate it
<dholbach> can somebody please review my ubuntu-news post?
<holstein> dholbach: sure
<dholbach> thanks holstein!
<holstein> dholbach: where is it?
<dholbach> holstein, oh, I think you need to be a reviewer of ubuntu-news.org to be able to review and shove it through
<dholbach> hum, I'm not sure who all can do that
<holstein> i thought that was a forum thing
<holstein> i dont think i have any control over there...
<dholbach> nhandler, pleia2: ^? :)
<dholbach> popey, Pendulum: are you ubuntu-news reviewers as well?
<holstein> dholbach: is this for something you are trying to get in the newsletter?
<Pendulum> dholbach: nope, sorry
<dholbach> holstein, no, on the ubuntu-news.org blog
<dholbach> Pendulum, no worries :)
<pleia2> looking now
<pleia2> dholbach: where?
<dholbach> pleia2, I guess it's a draft in ubuntu-news.org?
<dholbach> pleia2, I clicked "submit for review"
<pleia2> yeah, not seeing any drafts, hmm
<popey> i looked earlier
<popey> it is there
<pleia2> yeah, there it is
<dholbach> super! :-D
<popey> i also upgraded wordpress whilst I was there
<popey> but didnt have time to properly read your post, sorry
<dholbach> popey, no worries
<dholbach> to be fair most of the post is what Abhinav wrote about his experience, which I mostly just quoted :)
<dholbach> he just rocks
<dholbach> popey, do you know if there's a way to include pictures? or is it "upload somewhere, edit post's HTML"?
<pleia2> dholbach: published
<pleia2> dholbach: let me get you an account set up (openid is broken, but I can set you up with a regular account for now that you can link later
 * dholbach hugs pleia2
<dholbach> pleia2, you rock!
 * dholbach dances the crazy I've-become-a-reporter dance
 * popey steps away from the nutter
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> it never was my intention to become a reporter :)
<nigelb> Don't worry, we're glad you found your life's calling :P
<pleia2> dholbach: you should receive an email w/ passwd
 * dholbach coughs
<dholbach> thanks pleia2
<pleia2> sure
<dholbach> pleia2, got it - thanks muchly
<pleia2> we submitted a ticket last week about openid not working, once that is again we can link your account to your lp account so you don't need to bother with the password (and http auth)
<dholbach> sweet
<nhandler> pleia2: Do we want to put dholbach through the process of being assigend a "mentor" to review his posts before they go live?
<Daviey> I don't think he can be trusted. :)
<pleia2> nhandler: he can just ask in here for review, I don't think any of us has to be a specific mentor
<dholbach> I'm happy for you to review :-)
<nhandler> pleia2: Yeah, I meant more putting him through the process of requiring all posts get reviewed before being posted for a while
<nigelb> Daviey: Did dholbach steal your tea? :P
<pleia2> nhandler: yeah, he's just an "author" for now, we'll bump him up to editor in a couple weeks
<nhandler> pleia2: Ah, perfect
<nhandler> Is the fridge crawling for anyone else today?
<pleia2> it was fine earlier
<pleia2> but yeah, now it's a bit slow
<nhandler> I had Spads give it a poke so I can get the americas rmb post out
<pleia2> nhandler: btw, Technoviking is the one that set up the forum mods, might want to give him a nudge re: uwn on forums
<pleia2> (if you haven't already)
<nhandler> pleia2: Yeah, I poked him about that yesterday. He said it should have been working (and I do have access to the moderation tools for existing threads). I poked him saying holstein couldn't post a new thread either
<pleia2> ok, cool
<pleia2> nhandler: interview script WIN! :)
<nhandler> pleia2: Did you add the interviews category? Or did the script finally work?
<pleia2> it finally worked :)
<nhandler> \o/
#ubuntu-news 2011-06-17
<pleia2> who is heading up UWN this weekend?
<nigelb> you? :)
<pleia2> heh, no, I can help but I can't keep leading this thing
<pleia2> I've updated https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en&pli=1 with a bunch of planet and loco stuff, and stuff from -news-team list
<pleia2> nhandler: can you add forum posts yet? (I received an email from the forums council asking if I could, they added me but I can't - wait, I said I didn't want this job! no more keys!)
<pleia2> nhandler: I can update the forums now, so let me know if you can't and I'll follow-up with bapoumba
<pleia2> I'll add some more over the weekend, but if anyone is in the mood for summary writing: https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en&pli=1
<pleia2> and we need some people to go find other news :)
 * pleia2 wraps up lunch and heads back to work
<nhandler> pleia2: I can edit posts, but I can't start a new thread. Never heard back from Technoviking
<zkriesse> nhandler: Yo dude!
<nhandler> Hi zkriesse
<zkriesse> How goes the war
<pleia2> nhandler: k, email sent
<nhandler> pleia2: Thanks for the cc and help :)
<nhandler> zkriesse: What war are you talking about? /me is fighting quite a few at the moment
<zkriesse> Just life in general, how ya been etc
<nhandler> Alright, the forum should be all set now
#ubuntu-news 2011-06-18
<NRWlion> hi
<NRWlion> hi there!
<holstein> NRWlion: o/
 * holstein is off today
<NRWlion> hey holstein
<NRWlion> have a good one
<holstein> i hope to knock out a few summaries :)
<NRWlion> i am dicking through my desk to clear it from a what has been put there from my colleagues
<NRWlion> but if i could help, i would try to do so
<holstein> NRWlion: theres always time :)
<NRWlion> holstein i know ;)
<NRWlion> hey there
#ubuntu-news 2011-06-19
<pleia2> anyone have time to write some summaries? https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en&pli=1
<holstein> pleia2: yeah, i can/will
 * holstein running to dinner, but ill try and knock some out tonite :)
<pleia2> thanks holstein!
<pleia2> I'll be around a lot tomorrow so I'll work on other things too
<pleia2> nhandler: merge proposal is in for the improved python script :)
<nhandler> pleia2: I won't be around tomorrow probably until late afternoon/evening. But I'll use that time to finish up any content that needs doing. I'm also around Monday
<holstein> yeah, me too
<NRWlion> hi
<NRWlion> wb Pendulum
<pleia2> nhandler: cool, no problem, I'm hoping to get the issue mostly finished so we just have releasing to do
<pleia2> did anyone have the opportunity to grab some non-planet news?
<nigelb> o/
 * pleia2 waves
<pleia2> nigelb: right now we're looking for non-planet.ubuntu.com news
<nigelb> okay, going to scourge
<pleia2> \o/
<nigelb> There's this, the ARM servers http://gigaom.com/cloud/calxeda-shows-off-new-partners-and-will-launch-with-ubuntu-as-its-os/
<nigelb> pleia2: could you link me to the doc
<pleia2> https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en&pli=1
<pleia2> I need to nag akgraner for her list of news sites
<nigelb> I just did a genreal google news search
<nigelb> Didn't know how else to do that bit
<pleia2> there are a few big news sites I visit that aggregate stuff
<pleia2> but it's not finding enough!
<nigelb> I can't find anymore!
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> well, if you're up to it we need more summaries written
<nigelb> Yeah, I'll join that fun soonish, wraping up a blog post :-)
<NRWlion> pleia2: ping
<pleia2> hi NRWlion
<pleia2> we're currently in the "find non-planet.ubuntu.com news" part of the UWN release :)
<NRWlion> hey pleia2 talked to amber . she said she was backing off the news team and you together with nhandler were put in charge
<NRWlion> the problem is, that my english isnt that good to understand the technical news of linux so i must look for another option
<nigelb> NRWlion: we're always looking for people to help find news.
<nigelb> Like right now, we want to find news that's not in the planet, but in the press
<nigelb> We'd love to have you help with that!
<pleia2> NRWlion: ok, well there are a lot of steps to releasing
<pleia2> trying to get the link now, but the wiki is being difficult
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies/HowToEdit
<NRWlion> pleia2: whats the difficulty with the wiki?
<pleia2> it was just loading slowly
<NRWlion> ok, then
<NRWlion> pleia2: i gotta work to do .. if i get onto something i will leave you a pm here at irc
<nigelb> NRWlion: feel free to ask generally, there are a lot more of us that can help you find something
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> +1, we're a team here, nhandler and I aren't officially leaders, we're just the most active lately :)
<NRWlion> nigelb: honestly i am more the organizational type of journalist but this takes time which I currently dont have
<NRWlion> pleia2: have you have a chance reading my mail  from beginning of june?
<NRWlion> nigelb: or did you?
<nigelb> NRWlion: was it to the news team list?
<NRWlion> nigelb: affirmative
 * nigelb swims through inbox
<pleia2> NRWlion: yes, we've put some of the reorganization on hold, we should plan a meeting to discuss your suggestions
<NRWlion> nigelb: don't ;) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2011-June/001312.html << watch here ;)
<pleia2> I also have a draft "Jobs" page that isn't approved by the team yet, I'll work on agenda for a meeting today, perhaps we can have a meeting next Sunday if others are available
<NRWlion> pleia2: if i am at my desk i am always available
<NRWlion> pleia2: if you need help in preping this. please feel free to get back to me
<pleia2> NRWlion: thanks, I'll let you know when I have an agenda page up so you can take a look (and add to it if needed)
<NRWlion> pleia2: i hope you could give me a short feedback what you think about my suggestions
<NRWlion> after your work for the UWN is done
<pleia2> NRWlion: your suggestions are good, we just need to figure out how to put them in with all the other improvement suggestions floating around :)
<NRWlion> pleia2: what are the other things?
<NRWlion> btw if needed you can reach me on skype / msn / yahoo too if i am not available on irc
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Jobs is the proposed "jobs" page, it links to a new "SuggestedHowToEdit" which incorporates some of the changes
<pleia2> but right now I need to get back to working on this issue of UWN, can we discuss this all at a meeting?
<NRWlion> sure
<pleia2> great :)
<NRWlion> make the call when it should be and i will try to be around
 * pleia2 uses her improved security script for the first time \o/
<pleia2> the wiki is still slow :(
 * NRWlion has some probs too
<NRWlion> pleia2: just a quick question: is it helpful to write up all upcoming events from the calendars in wiki syntax?
<pleia2> NRWlion: no, we're just linking to the calendars now (writing up all the upcoming events was too much work)
<NRWlion> pleia2: kk just thinking
<pleia2> thanks though :)
<NRWlion> if i have time i will try to have a read through all those re-organizing stuff and put my thoughts together till next sunday but i cant promise as my studies take a lot of workload atm
<pleia2> we're all volunteers here, no need to apologize if you don't have time, we all work on things as we can
<pleia2> ok, the wiki is completely unusable
<pleia2> I'll have to work on this later, hopefully it'll improve...
<NRWlion> its about time to shut down the maschine for a while
<NRWlion> maybe i will be back online later or tomorrow at about 13 hrs utc
<NRWlion> cu then!
<pleia2> ugh, I can't even load up pages for reading on the wiki now
 * holstein checking in...
<pleia2> holstein: still need summaries :)
<holstein> yeah, i'll say
<holstein> BBL.. i did a couple real quick :)
<nigelb> oh, is fridge down?
<nigelb> moving on to other summaries
<NRWlion> good evening from germany
#ubuntu-news 2012-06-11
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: I'm available early if you would like otherwise I will see you in a half hour or so
<dholbach> bkerensa, give me a few mins, brb
<dholbach> bkerensa, alright, shall we? :)
<bkerensa> yes why dont you send me an invite
<dholbach> yep, on it
<dholbach> awesome :)
<bkerensa> fired off an e-mail to Clint
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> bkerensa, maybe we could go through our Google Docs and clean them up - I'm sure there's quite some stuff we don't  need any more
<dholbach> I just went through the Trello and cleaned it
<s-lion> hey AlanBell
<AlanBell> o/ s-lion
<pleia2> Unit193: you about to run your link-fu? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue269
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue269
#ubuntu-news 2012-06-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-06-13
<JoseeAntonioR> seems like we'll have an Spanish edition for this week! (although it's a day late)
<pleia2> yay :)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, so after a long time, *finally* we have a Spanish edition again!
<pleia2> bkerensa: are you having trouble logging in to the fridge for dev updates?
<pleia2> (I saw the post on OMG! Ubuntu! but not at the actual news source (fridge)
<pleia2> sorry I wasn't around last night when you pinged, wasn't feeling so great :\
<pleia2> akgraner: readded you to fridge team
<pleia2> bkerensa: anyway, I need to go make dinner :) let me know if you need help getting it on fridge
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> pleia2, thank you
<bkerensa> dholbach: morning
<dholbach> hi bkerensa
<bkerensa> dholbach: so did the interview fit the formatting we were still aiming for?
<dholbach> yeah, it was great
<bkerensa> ok I will start thinking on who is next :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: still no love on that bluetooth bug and its now affecting 11 people.... so much for Certified Ubuntu laptops if it cant run Bluetooth at all :P
<dholbach> bkerensa, did you talk to anyone in #ubuntu-kernel already?
<bkerensa> dholbach: uhh no but I talked with cyphermox who has seemed to show little interest in doing timely follow up =/
<bkerensa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/972063
<bkerensa> I provided everything he asked for
<bkerensa> and if I knew how to pass it upstream to bluez I would do so
<dholbach> I don't think you're being very fair
<dholbach> I can imagine how annoying the bug is
<dholbach> but everybody has a lot of stuff on their plates already
<dholbach> I can try to ping him and see if anything's missing
<dholbach> but it's not like it's the only bug they have to look into :-(
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> indeed
<dholbach> alrightie, I'll have a chat with with Mathieu
<dholbach> unfortunately I have almost no idea about bluetooth
<bkerensa> :P dholbach doesnt most rely on kernel?
<bkerensa> for bt?
<dholbach> there might be a bug in the kernel, or in the userland bits (the bluez source package)
<pleia2> dholbach: the last dev news showed up on OMG! Ubuntu! but not on fridge, is there anything I can do to help here?
<dholbach> pleia2, hum - that might have been something which bkerensa posted
<dholbach> but I should have access to both
<pleia2> yeah, I tried to get ahold of him yesterday but haven't heard back
<pleia2> he should have access to at least put the draft up, but I didn't see that in fridge either
<dholbach> hum, no idea then
<pleia2> alright, I'll keep trying to get ahold of him
<pleia2> I get enough accusations of the fridge being out of date, without our own team members making it worse :\
 * dholbach hugs pleia2
 * pleia2 hugs
#ubuntu-news 2012-06-14
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> bkerensa, hey
<dholbach> I think we misunderstood each other yesterday :)
<dholbach> when you said "is this the kind of content?" and I said "yes" I thought we talked about developer news in general
<dholbach> I think we should give up the name "Ubuntu <release> Development updates"
<dholbach> and just call the posts whatever they are
<dholbach> also I shared a doc called "outreach footer" with you, which should be a bit easier to read - maybe you can proofread it?
<bkerensa> dholbach: ok I totally agree in fact I felt the title was not legit
<bkerensa> since its not the combined report anymore
<dholbach> yeah, but that's fine
<dholbach> no harm done
<bkerensa> dholbach: so will we still be posting to the fridge?
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> bkerensa, did you check the "outreach footer" doc?
<dholbach> does it look OK?
<dholbach> reboot, brb
<bkerensa> dholbach: footer looks nice
<dholbach> great
<pleia2> had a canonical guy make a bunch of edits to an old UWN release, not sure what that's about but I reverted them with a note
<pleia2> major edits, commented out a bunch of articles :(
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue207 is the issue in question if anyone asks
<james_w> pleia2, utouch?
<pleia2> I'll check
<pleia2> UWN is cross-posted all over the place, including mailing list archives and other places we can't delete
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> I'm not all that comfortable with people changing past news
<pleia2> (particularly when it doesn't help, and just creates weird inconsistancies)
<pleia2> now they've done it to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue217
<pleia2> I sent him a PM
<pleia2> and talked to jono, he's going to see if this is actually required
<Myrtti> I wonder what's the purpose
#ubuntu-news 2012-06-15
<meditatingfrog> \o
<dholbach> good morning
<Unit193> pleia2: Sorry I couldn't run it, can now though. :P
<bkerensa> >.<
<nhandler> pleia2: Did jono sort out that old UWN wiki editing issue?
<silverlion> nhandler: hi there
<nhandler> Hi silverlion
<pleia2> nhandler: haven't heard back yet, but they haven't made any changes since
<pleia2> Unit193: haha, where have you been!?
<Unit193> Middle of no internet zone, basically.
<pleia2> ah
<Unit193> Figured was only for 3 days, and nobody would notice if I slipped out the back, didn't work.
<Unit193> (Back of IRC land that is(
<pleia2> yeah, we noticed
<MrChrisDruif> Unit193! You're back! ^_^
 * pleia2 back2conference
<Unit193> I sure am.
<Unit193> Have a good one.
#ubuntu-news 2012-06-16
<bkerensa> pleia2: quite a bit of summaries complete let me know if anything else needs worked on before publish date
 * bkerensa retires to bed
<pleia2> bkerensa: thanks, I wasn't even sure what the status of the doc was (at a conference, hadn't had a chance to do any link review)
 * pleia2 looks quickly before conference day 2!
<pleia2> ok, I still need to catch up on my RSS reader to see if we can find some In the Press news, but I've added a bunch of planet posts and I'll send out the call for summary writers now
<pleia2> there we go
 * pleia2 finds a couple press articles
<pleia2> ok, skipping out now, later all :)
#ubuntu-news 2012-06-17
<silverlion> evening folks!
#ubuntu-news 2013-06-10
<pleia2> great work everyone \o/
 * pleia2 reviews summaries and copies over
<pleia2> Unit193: can I get a link check? :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue320
<pleia2> all: it's ready for editorial review
<Unit193> Looks good to me...
<pleia2> thank you
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue320
<Unit193> Linky-link still good.
<pleia2> ta
#ubuntu-news 2013-06-11
<pleia2> woo, cleaned up bugs \o
<Unit193> Well done, one arm happy dude!
<pleia2> I am not a dude!
<pleia2> I was doing the "this is sparta" cheer
<Unit193> Aha!
<dholbach_> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-06-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-06-13
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-06-14
<Unit193> Did you folks have any plans to do anything with epubs?  I remember talk a bit back about sigil, but pretty sure that didn't go anywhere...
<JoseeAntonioR> hey Unit193, akgraner and silverlion were the ones on that stuff
<skellat> Unit193: Convert the MoinMoin markup to Markdown or HTML and then turn "pandoc" loose on it and you'll get epubs generated.  It would need some fine-tuning but it could be done.
<Unit193> skellat: Not what I was asking.
<Unit193> JoseeAntonioR: Yeah, know what came of it?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope, at all
<Unit193> Ok, thanks.
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> JoseeAntonioR, no time on my schedule at the moment for the epubs
<Unit193> Ah, alright.  I was looking at the nightmare they call sigil, and updated the packaging (such that it is) for the new release (based on qt5, which isn't fully functional in raring but builds in saucy.)
<akgraner> Unit193, I think there are some other ways we can do an epub, but I won't have anytime until after 13 July when I get back from Dublin (Linaro Connect Europe)
<Unit193> No problem at all, if you want to look into pre-built debian install... (non-official quality)
<jono> pleia2, hey
<jono> are you around?
<pleia2> jono: hey
<jono> pleia2, hey, about set to announce the certificates
<jono> if I send a post would you mind putting it on the fridge?
<pleia2> jono: sure
<jono> thanks, will be 2 mins
<jono> pleia2, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5766151/
<jono> thanks!
<jono> oops
<jono> need to fix it
<jono> missed the end of a line
<jono> pleia2, ok, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5766157/
<jono> sorry about that
<pleia2> jono: done http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/06/14/certificates-for-ubuntu-members/
<jono> thanks pleia2!
#ubuntu-news 2013-06-15
<pleia2> uwn 321 has been sent off to summary writers
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: correction on certificates article, it's the ubuntumembers team, not the ubuntu-members team
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: good catch, fixed
<phillw> hi... correct area? :)
<JoseeAntonioR> yes
<phillw> let me just format it a bit better
<phillw>  20:00 UTC / GMT
<phillw> Tue 25th June
<phillw> Tue 23rd July
<phillw> Tue 27th August
<phillw> Tue 24th September
<phillw> Tue 15th October 
<phillw> .. done
<JoseeAntonioR> what happens then?
<phillw> they are the monthly meetings of lubuntu that precede each milestone release. We stopped having meetings but there was a request that we re-start them. If the sessions are booked, it is not a major issue as we do have meeting bot on our channel.
<JoseeAntonioR> someone will get to it
<phillw> JoseeAntonioR: These Tuesdays are during the test cycle that begins on the Monday preceding them, but as re-makes of the ISO's are not uncommon, it still gives Tuesday night to Thursday midday (UTC/GMT) to have any discussions on them. As the wiki / doc / comm / artwork etc. teams hit critical points on and around these dates, they seem to be the best to 'rally the troops'.
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm not the right person to ping, but someone will get to it soon
<phillw> JoseeAntonioR: don't stress :) we have a meetingology bot if -meeting is pre booked :)
#ubuntu-news 2013-06-16
<pleia2> phillw: in #ubuntu-meeting ?
<JoseAntonioR> pleia2: he's away now, but afaik he wants to do it in #ubuntu-meeting if it's free
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> and as usual I'm not in any rush, it's ok if he's away, he can reply whenever ;)
<pleia2> that's what irc is for!
<JoseAntonioR> that's if the server you work with is up, not like mine :(
<pleia2> do you want a shell account of your own on classbot's server?
<JoseAntonioR> oh, would be cool
<pleia2> have a link to your current ssh public key? and preferred user name
<JoseAntonioR> wait, now I remember I *do* have a shell account that works
<pleia2> haha
<JoseAntonioR> thanks anyways :)
 * JoseAntonioR runs and ssh's in
<pleia2> sure
<phillw> pleia2: yes, on #ubuntu-meeting if it is free
<pleia2> phillw: 3rd Tuesday at 20:00 UTC is the same time as loco council meetings
<phillw> pleia2: okies, we'll use our -offtopic channel then :)
<pleia2> ok :)
<pleia2> the calendar is specifically for #ubuntu-meeting
<pleia2> oh and I got your classroom events added to classbot
<pleia2> should probably do an audit of this calendar at some point, I'm sure there is a fair amount of obsoleteness
<Unit193> Really?  Thought the calendar was for Ubuntu events generally.
 * JoseAntonioR too
<pleia2> there are some left, but we've discouraged it since overlapping meetings kept confusing people
<Unit193> Ah, alrighty-o.
<pleia2> they thought the meeting channel was booked when they looked at the calendar, but actually it was in another channel :\
<pleia2> it's why we created a specific loco calendar (most of the overlapping ones were loco-specific meetings)
<pleia2> anyone available to write summaries?
<pleia2> summaries being worked on here: http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
#ubuntu-news 2014-06-09
<PaulW2U> pleia2: What's happening with this week's UWN? A few summaries still to be written, nothing transferred to the wiki and publication due in 8 hours or so. </confused>
<pleia2> PaulW2U: was really busy yesterday and had hoped more summaries would come in, so we're running a bit late
 * pleia2 finally has her husband home! ...now goes off on her own trip thursday
<pleia2> :(
<pleia2> Unit193: can you link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue371
<Unit193> pleia2: Looks good.
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> if I can get some editing eyes on this before I publish I'd appreciate it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue371
<pleia2> probably will hold off publishing for several hours
#ubuntu-news 2014-06-10
<pleia2> anyone? :)
<jose> o/
 * jose quickly checks
<pleia2> jose: can you do a quick editorial review before I publish?
<pleia2> thanks :)
<jose> yep
<jose> np
<jose> editorial review is done, fixed a couple commas and autolinks :)
<pleia2> thanks
<Unit193> Links still good. :P
<jose> \o/
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> thanks Unit193
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 371 for the week June 2 - 8, 2014 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue371
<pleia2> boo, forums aren't letting me update last week's post, I'll try again in a bit
<pleia2> ah, there it goes
#ubuntu-news 2014-06-15
<pleia2> jose: did a little minor editing of the doc + adding links while sitting in the airport, we need a quick UDS wrap-up section that includes keynotes, summary video, etc
<pleia2> my flight is boarding momentarily, so I can't get to it
<jose> pleia2: will do tomorrow, I'm about to leave for a concert
#ubuntu-news 2015-06-08
<ahoneybun> Unit193: link check please :)
<pleia2> hold off on link check, haven't moved them over to the wiki yet :)
<pleia2> ahoneybun: I wrote up some advice here just recently: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2015-May/006972.html
<Unit193> OK, was going to say, no link and a different person! :P
<ahoneybun> thanks pleia2
<ahoneybun> I'm looking to do one in Florida
<ahoneybun> South
<pleia2> great :)
<pleia2> ahoneybun: btw, just adding author names & affiliations to these summaries
<ahoneybun> I have a spot picked out I think
<ahoneybun> I just need to find matter to go over
<ahoneybun> things to do
<pleia2> ahoneybun: also, make sure when you do include names, they're spelled properly (ie "Larabel"), names are very personal things, and people get grumpy when they're wrong :)
<ahoneybun> oh noes
<pleia2> otherwise, these look great, thanks again
<ahoneybun> yep
<pleia2> Unit193: ok, now we're ready :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue420
<pleia2> aand sent off to editors
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/~daniel-mcguire351 is a nogo.
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/daniel-mcguire351
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/~danielmcguire
 * pleia2 updates
<pleia2> ^5 Unit193 ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> is that +5?
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> 2.5 each lol
<pleia2> high five :)
<ahoneybun> XD
<Unit193> Glad to be of use.
<ahoneybun> thanks for the info pleia2 as well
<pleia2> ahoneybun: sure :) I hope it's helpful
<ahoneybun> it is
<ahoneybun> I still have some DVD's and pens to have at a Ubuntu Hour
<pleia2> that's a good start :)
<ahoneybun> yea just need to contact people with big networks
<ahoneybun> to let people know
<ahoneybun> I'm thinking of doing it next next wednesday
<pleia2> mine aren't very well-attended tbh, but it's a nice excuse to get out of the house, and people know it's there if they want to meet up
<pleia2> particularly useful when people come into town, or are new to the area and want to know what meetups are happenin
<pleia2> g
<ahoneybun> trye
<ahoneybun> *true
<ahoneybun> and now some LibreOffice stickers and such as well :)
<ahoneybun> thanks for the chiming in pleia2
<ahoneybun> :)
<Unit193> You're welcome.
<ahoneybun> what?
<pleia2> ahoneybun: sure
 * pleia2 off to dinner!
<ahoneybun> XD
<pleia2> PaulW2U: thanks for the review, as usual :)
<PaulW2U> pleia2: ah yes, forgot to announce that I'd done it :)
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 420 for the week June 1 - 7, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue420
#ubuntu-news 2015-06-09
 * ahoneybun just remembered that we did not include any news about SELF
#ubuntu-news 2015-06-11
<PaulW2U> jose: Do you realise that your sub-forum mod status is due to expire soon?
<PaulW2U> If you want to keep it you need to email the forum council
<jose> PaulW2U: actually, I don't know if it's a sub-forum mod team or what, because I believe I still can't post there
<jose> I'll work on it
<PaulW2U> Oh right. I've posted there so it worked for me. Anyway my status was renewed after I emailed the FC
<jose> will do. thanks!
<pleia2> yeah, I have to email the FC all the time for that, very tedious but they always renew
<jose> pleia2: want me to work on that article?
<pleia2> jose: go for it :) tag it Interview in the Interview category
<jose> will do!
<pleia2> maybe Membership Boards tag too
<pleia2> woo, our fridge images ticket has been closed, they fixed the image links
<jose> great!
#ubuntu-news 2015-06-12
<pleia2> jose: did you finish the article, or do you want me to do it?
<jose> pleia2: sorry. had to run for a meeting to confirm ubuconla spaces - if you could do it it'd be awesome
<pleia2> softpedia has really stepped it up with their ubuntu coverage this week
#ubuntu-news 2015-06-14
 * PaulW2U counts summaries - still 11 to be written
<pleia2> thanks paul
<pleia2> added link to the Unity8 & Mir update June 12, 2015 thread under phone news
<pleia2> they sent to -news-team and it was in the queue, but I happened to see it on the phone list with the proper title because I actually read that sometimes now
<PaulW2U> 3 summaries from someone we haven't seen for a while  \o/
<PaulW2U> Need to go, just 4 summaries to do now
<pleia2> yay, thanks
#ubuntu-news 2016-06-13
<pleia2> added another article to the doc, and still have a couple in blogosphere and audio and video summaries
<pleia2> finished audio&video and did editing, moving everything over + adding stats now
<pleia2> still need 4 blogosphere summaries written
<pleia2> ok, I finished summaries and am copying over final things
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue469
<pleia2> sent to summary writers
 * pleia2 seeks dinner
<Unit193> Yes I do this which you speak of.
<Unit193> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/japaneseteam/3387-ubuntu-16.04-lts-release-party-and-offline-meeting-in-japan/
<pleia2> Unit193: thanks, fixed :)
<pleia2> looks like I was the only one to do editorial review of this issue, so if anyone else has some time to have a look, I'd appreciate some eyes on it to see if I've missed anything: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue469
<pleia2> if it helps, it's a short issue, not a ton to look at :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-06-14
<pleia2> anyone? :)
<pleia2> alright, going to release now
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 469 for the week June 6 - 12, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue469
<pleia2> working with IS to get logged into fridge, it's all redirect loopy x_x
<pleia2> they're investigating
<Unit193> Links are still good.
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> ok, got fridge sorted \o/
<pleia2> had them fix xubuntu.org while I was there
#ubuntu-news 2016-06-19
<pleia2> ugh, I forgot to send the email to summary writers on friday evening
<pleia2> as a result, no summaries have been written yet
<pleia2> if anyone is available to help, please do :)
#ubuntu-news 2017-06-13
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Softpedia Linux goes in Blogosphere ;)
<tsimonq2> Unit193: Link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue510
<guiverc> glad to hear it tsimonq2 - wiki.links has it listed in news - to me it was like omg.ubu
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Ok :)
<guiverc> they'l be in blogo from now on anyway - to me it fits better  (if I ever see a news.softpedia.com i can re-think for that one!)
<tsimonq2> ok :)
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Also, while you're here, your spacing on bullet points has been a bit off too
<tsimonq2> It should be: * TITLE - LINK
<tsimonq2> Not:
<tsimonq2> * TITLE -
<tsimonq2> LINK
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> And there shouldn't be an empty line between any of them.
<guiverc> ok - it's be trying to follow an example; which probably has moved the link to another line to make it fit; and I miss that point
<tsimonq2> Ok :)
<guiverc> if I repeat that mistake - please feel free to correct (until I remember it)
<tsimonq2> Ok :)
<tsimonq2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 510 for the week of June 5 - 11, 2017 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue510
<Unit193> Oh hrm, didn't see the ping.  It's fine now still though.
<jose> yay!
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> jose: Oh shoot, one of us forgot to add 509 to the issue archive!
<tsimonq2> Adding it now
#ubuntu-news 2017-06-16
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: Subject
<tsimonq2> :P
<pleia2> happens to the best of us :)
#ubuntu-news 2017-06-17
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I was giving him a hard time :)
#ubuntu-news 2018-06-11
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Early June Update @ http://skellat.freeshell.org/blog/early-june-update.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: America Unveils the World’s Fastest Supercomputer (And Yes: It Runs Linux) @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132185 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GeckoLinux Is the First Linux Distro Based on openSUSE Leap 15, Download Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/geckolinux-is-the-first-linux-distro-based-on-opensuse-leap-15-download-now-521498.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: CentOS-Based NethServer 7.5 Linux OS Launches with New Mail Server, NextCloud 13 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/centos-based-nethserver-7-5-linux-os-launches-with-new-mail-server-nextcloud-13-521501.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> Gofer available to command :P
<krytarik> I think you could first post (at least) the newletter itself to the mailing list, and then try with the forums post.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I can try . do not know that I have authorizations for the mailing list.
<krytarik> You do, I made sure of this earlier.
<Bashing-om> lemme see if I have the posting guide in my notes :)
<krytarik> 1.) Make sure your local copy of the UWN repo is up to date, 2.) run "./publish-uwn.pl 531" in it, 3.) then "issues/531/ubuntu-news.email" and ".../forum.post" are the relevant bits for you.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Thanks .. should be easy enough to do .
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Uhhwww .. there was an update for the git :)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: ?? getting " bash: issues/531/ubuntu-news.email: Permission denied " .. have not tracked down the source yet .. so far I have permissions in all directories and files . Try it with the full/explicit path ,, see then what results .
<Bashing-om> and " issues/531/ubuntu-news.email " is the full path . what is expected to happen when issues/531/ubuntu-news.email is executed in terminal ?
<krytarik> Well, looks like you tried to run it - those are just text files though with the produced content.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Yeah, I do have content for 531 .
<krytarik> I.e. just open them with a text editor.
<Bashing-om> I do have it open in my editor .. what next to send it ?
<krytarik> Compose a new mail with the fields at the top and copying the rest into the body..?
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Mind ya I am booting 18.10 .. and have yet to configure thunderbird as my Email client .
<Bashing-om> How much of a hassle willut be to set up thunderbid ? or reboot back into 18.04 and use Sylpheed ??
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Is the user profile of the latter still in "~/.sylpheed-2.0/"?
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I am sure it is .. I can mount and make sure . Thunderbird looks to be faily straightforward to set up though .
<Bashing-om> Recall that sylpheed we set up on the 18.04 imstall .. and I am presently booting 18.10 for testing - Unit193 :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: SparkyLinux 5.4 "Nibiru" Operating System Released Based on Debian 10 "Buster" @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/sparkylinux-5-4-nibiru-operating-system-released-based-on-debian-10-buster-521505.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Wild_Man> krytarik, where we at with the publishing/
<krytarik> Hi Wild_Man.  Bashing-om is still sorting out his email client.. I guess.
<Wild_Man> okay
<krytarik> I'm slowly growing a little impatient myself though - not at least because just a bit ago it looked like I'm losing connection as per usual on a Monday again.
<Wild_Man> I can help jut let me know what ones you need me to do
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Meet IBM Summit, World's Fastest and Smartest Supercomputer Powered by Linux @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/meet-summit-world-s-fastest-and-smartest-supercomputer-powered-by-linux-521506.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Closed Source and Ethics: Good, Bad, Or Ugly? @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2018/06/11/closed-source-and-ethics-good-bad-or-ugly/
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Looks as I jave thinderbird configured . please check krytarik@ubuntustudio.org for confirmation .
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Howdy ? .. I try next to post to the forum .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, Hello
<Wild_Man> We just finished the publishing, so breath easy
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Well ,, OK .. I missed again and mussed it again .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, no big deal at least I got to do something
<Wild_Man> I am going to be away, I need to get back to it
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 531 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/06/11/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-531/
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: krytarik Here in a bit I have to go deal with the lawn growth .. later this eve I will clean up 531 and prepare for 532. For now I do the re-directs .
<Bashing-om> All done - we do 532 :)
#ubuntu-news 2018-06-12
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 531 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/06/11/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-531/ (by krytarik)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Outs New Kernel Security Updates for All Supported Ubuntu Releases @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-outs-new-kernel-security-updates-for-all-supported-ubuntu-releases-521516.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Kernel 4.17 Now Ready for Mass Deployments as First Point Release Is Out @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-4-17-now-ready-for-mass-deployments-as-first-point-release-is-out-521518.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.13 Officially Released with Revamped Lock & Login Screens, Settings @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-13-officially-released-with-revamped-lock-login-screens-settings-521521.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Winepak Could Make it Easier to Install Windows Apps on Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132275 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Devuan GNU/Linux 2.0 "ASCII" Operating System Launches for Init Freedom Lovers @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/devuan-gnu-linux-2-0-ascii-operating-system-launches-for-init-freedom-lovers-521525.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: CodeWeavers Demo a Windows app Running on a Chromebook using Linux and Wine @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132313 (by Joey Sneddon)
<kereltis> I added links for "Devuan GNU/Linux 2.0 "ASCII", "Winepak" and "Codeweaver Demo" articles to the Goodle Doc. I think we're caught up with the current links from here
<Bashing-om> kereltis: :) .
<kereltis> I've added a few more stories to the doc that I've been reading today. I'll be checking out more later, back to brewing for now. :)
<krytarik> Keep in mind though that 1.) they should be somewhat relevant to Ubuntu or Linux in general, and 2.) someone will have to write and edit summaries for the added articles - expect more work for yourself if nobody else finds them relevant or interesting enough. :P
<kereltis> Yep, no worries :)
<krytarik> That is, I'll just drop stories that lack any relevance.
#ubuntu-news 2018-06-13
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Timo Aaltonen: Status of Ubuntu Mesa backports @ https://tjaalton.wordpress.com/2018/06/13/status-of-ubuntu-mesa-backports/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stuart Langridge: FOSS Talk Live 2018 @ http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2018/06/11/foss-talk-live-2018/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stuart Langridge: Little community conferences @ http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2018/06/12/little-community-conferences/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Users Can Now Install Mesa 18.1.1 to Improve Their Linux Gaming @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-04-lts-users-can-now-install-mesa-18-1-1-to-improve-their-linux-gaming-521543.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> Who is Timo Aaltonen : https://tjaalton.wordpress.com/2018/06/13/status-of-ubuntu-mesa-backports/ ? Personal blog, where in UWN to place ?
<krytarik> Like I said yesterday, if it comes via Planet, it goes to its section or even higher up - but not lower.
<Unit193> Bashing-om: He's the guy that takes care of the graphical stack.
<Bashing-om> Unit193: I did look and seen some inpressive credentials .. was not sure they matched to this person :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Red Hat Responds to New Speculative Execution Vulnerability, Patches Coming Soon @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/red-hat-responds-to-new-speculative-execution-vulnerability-patches-coming-soon-521545.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The Linux Foundation Says We Should ‘Celebrate’ Microsoft Buying GitHub @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132336 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2018-06-14
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Active Searching @ http://skellat.freeshell.org/blog/active-searching.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: openSUSE Leap 15 Linux OS Is Now Available for Raspberry Pi, Other ARM Devices @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/opensuse-leap-15-linux-os-is-now-available-for-raspberry-pi-other-arm-devices-521563.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: KDE Plasma 5.13 Is Here – And It Looks Incredible @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132314 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Mesa 18.1.1 is Now Available to Install on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132345 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E14.5 – Fourteen and a Half Pound Budgie - Ubuntu Podcast @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/06/14/s11e14-5-fourteen-and-a-half-pound-budgie/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: How to use LXD container hostnames on the host in Ubuntu 18.04 @ https://blog.simos.info/how-to-use-lxd-container-hostnames-on-the-host-in-ubuntu-18-04/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kees Cook: security things in Linux v4.17 @ https://outflux.net/blog/archives/2018/06/14/security-things-in-linux-v4-17/
#ubuntu-news 2018-06-15
<Unit193> Does anyone happen to know where the planet config templates live?  I'm specifically looking for rss20.xml.tmpl
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: The questions you really want FSFE to answer @ https://danielpocock.com/the-questions-you-really-want-fsfe-to-answer
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Enable the Blur Effect in KDE Plasma 5.13 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132388 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GPD Pocket 2 Launches This Summer with a Faster Processor @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132183 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: You Can Now Play ‘TrackMania Nations Forever’ on Ubuntu @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132305 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Hail hail; the gang is now all here :)
<Wild_Man> Hi basq
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om,
<Wild_Man> Are we ready for me to send out the summary writers email assuming it has not been done?
<Bashing-om> Does not matter to me .. it is about time . But I do not expect a good return :( later this eve after the lawn exercise I expect to go back to summarizing . Would be nice if we are caught up by Sunday .
<Wild_Man> Not many come to help that is for sure
<Bashing-om> Chris was able to shanghai one more :)
<Wild_Man> I have one that says he has reviewed the gdoc two weekends in a row and the summaries were already written so I gave him my recommendation
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Great .. Me I do not want to stress Sunday night for the Monday deadline . I work to do what I can such that the stress is alleviated :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I know, that was my recommendation to him, add links and write summaries daily
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I have faith that if the editor does not like - he will take corrective action :)
<Bashing-om> ( I am waiting for the hammer to fall on me )
<Wild_Man> LOL, Email sent
<Wild_Man> Someone is looking at the gdoc now
<Bashing-om> I am not logged in though I have it open . will log in after the exercise of the lawn .
<Wild_Man> Okay, I have other matters to attend too, talk to you later
#ubuntu-news 2018-06-16
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Releases Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Kernel Security Update for Raspberry Pi 2 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-releases-ubuntu-18-04-lts-kernel-security-update-for-raspberry-pi-2-521579.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian GNU/Linux 10 "Buster" Artwork Proposals Call Welcomes Talented Artists @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-gnu-linux-10-buster-artwork-proposals-call-welcomes-talented-artists-521580.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Lazy FPU Vulnerability Now Patched for Red Hat Enterprise Linux 7, CentOS 7 PCs @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/lazy-fpu-vulnerability-now-patched-for-red-hat-enterprise-linux-7-centos-7-pcs-521581.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Deepin 15.6 Linux OS Launches with Improved HiDPI Support, Light and Dark Themes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/deepin-15-6-linux-os-launches-with-improved-hidpi-support-light-and-dark-themes-521582.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-06-17
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linus Torvalds Kicks Off Development of Linux Kernel 4.18, First RC Is Out Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linus-torvalds-kicks-off-development-of-linux-kernel-4-18-first-rc-is-out-now-521585.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Deepin 15.6 Released, Features New App Menu, Dark Mode, & More @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132451 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: openSUSE Tumbleweed Is Now Powered by Linux Kernel 4.17, KDE Plasma 5.13 Landed @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/opensuse-tumbleweed-is-now-powered-by-linux-kernel-4-17-and-kde-plasma-5-13-521588.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian GNU/Linux 8 "Jessie" Has Reached End of Security Support, Upgrade Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-gnu-linux-8-jessie-reached-end-of-life-upgrade-to-debian-stretch-now-521586.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Google’s VR180 Creator Makes It Easier to Edit VR Video on Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=132482 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-06-10
<guiverc> i finished my wiki read thru, my only comment on gdoc is over mcatanzaro being all caps
<Bashing-om> guiverc: CATANZARO ; will fix !
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: LoCo Ubuntu PT: Ubucon Portugal 2019 – Rescaldo @ https://ubuntu-pt.org/2019/06/ubucon-portugal-2019-rescaldo/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: IPFire Open-Source Linux Firewall Now Patched Against Intel MDS Vulnerabilities @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ipfire-open-source-linux-firewall-now-patched-against-intel-mds-vulnerabilities-526351.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: I Finally Have a Dedicated Linux Laptop Again @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=143556 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Steam Client Redesign Revealed in New Leak @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=143729 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep. 57 – O bom, o mau e o lambão @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/06/10/ep-57-o-bom-o-mau-e-o-lambao/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep. 57 – O bom, o mau e o lambão @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/06/10/ep-57-o-bom-o-mau-e-o-lambao/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Open Source Music Creation Tool ‘LMMS’ Scores Its’ First Update in 4 Years @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=143796 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Design and Web team summary – 10 June 2019 @ https://insights.ubuntu.com/2019/06/10/design-and-web-team-summary-10-june-2019/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #134 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-134/
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" - will also check Gdoc for any added commnets for a target time 20:00 GMT to push.
<Bashing-om> M/L is away .. doing the forum post next.
<Bashing-om> Forum post done .. doing re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> And re-directs done - pending is release to the social medias :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I will do start the fridge and Social Media in a few minutes
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :) Once they ^ are done -- I do the Gdoc wipe and set to UWN583. Then I clean my system files.
<Wild_Man> Ok Bashing-om
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, 2nd?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yup - as 2nd as I do affirm that UWN582 is good to go :)
<Wild_Man> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/06/10/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-582/
<Wild_Man> Thanks
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Looks good and spot check - checks :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, all done, you can start the rest
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :D
<Bashing-om> And we do UWN583 !
<Wild_Man> Thanks Bashing-om
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 582 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/06/10/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-582/
#ubuntu-news 2019-06-11
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Firefox Premium Coming Later This Year – But Would You Pay for It? @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=143879 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 582 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/06/10/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-582/ (by wildmanne39)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: First Arch Linux ISO Snapshot Powered by Linux Kernel 5.1 Is Now Available @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/first-arch-linux-iso-snapshot-powered-by-linux-kernel-5-1-is-now-available-526365.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.16 Desktop Environment Officially Released, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-16-desktop-environment-officially-released-here-s-what-s-new-526364.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 35 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-35/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Enable Fractional Scaling in Ubuntu 19.04 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=143784 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: KDE Plasma 5.16 Released – And It’s a Big One! @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=143830 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.16 Desktop Is Now Available for Kubuntu and Ubuntu 19.04 Users @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-16-desktop-is-now-available-for-kubuntu-and-ubuntu-19-04-users-526369.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Enso OS is a Quirky Linux Distro Mixing Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, Xfce, and elementaryOS @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=144023 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: KDE Neon 5.16 Now Available to Download @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=144062 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Mozilla Unveils New Logos for the ‘Firefox Family’ of Apps @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=144080 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: Plasma 5.16 for Disco 19.04 available in Backports PPA @ https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-16-for-disco-19-04-available-in-backports-ppa/
#ubuntu-news 2019-06-12
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The Ataris VCS Lives! Pre-Order the Linux-Powered Console from $249 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=144071 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Get to know these 5 Ubuntu community resources @ https://insights.ubuntu.com/2019/06/12/5-ubuntu-community-resources/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Deluge BitTorrent Client Gets Its First Update in 2 Years @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=144040 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: CERN Ditching Microsoft to ‘Take Back Control’ Using #OpenSource Software @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=144161 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian GNU/Linux 10 "Buster" Operating System to Be Released on July 6th, 2019 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-gnu-linux-10-buster-operating-system-to-be-released-on-july-6th-2019-526386.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Ubuntu Server development summary – 11 June 2019 @ https://insights.ubuntu.com/2019/06/12/ubuntu-server-development-summary-11-june-2019/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Atari VCS Linux-Powered Gaming Console Is Now Available For Pre-order for $249 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/atari-vcs-linux-powered-gaming-console-is-now-available-for-pre-order-for-249-526387.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-06-13
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The Snap Store Gets Personal with New Distro-Specific Install Pages @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=144016 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: A Modest Ham-Related Proposal @ http://coyote.works//posts/HamNetProposal/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Customisable for the enterprise: the next-generation of drones @ https://insights.ubuntu.com/2019/06/13/customisable-for-the-enterprise-the-next-generation-of-drones/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: New release: Vanilla framework 2.0 @ https://insights.ubuntu.com/2019/06/13/new-release-vanilla-framework-2-0/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Windows Subsystem for Linux 2 is Ready for Testing @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=144237 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E10 – Salamander @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/06/13/s12e10-salamander/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Bug Fixes Galore Included in the Latest GIMP Release @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=144222 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Julian Andres Klode: Encrypted Email Storage, or DIY ProtonMail @ https://blog.jak-linux.org/2019/06/13/encrypted-email-storage/
#ubuntu-news 2019-06-14
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Microsoft Edge for Linux: A Browser the Software Giant “Would Like to Do” @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/microsoft-edge-for-linux-a-browser-the-software-giant-would-like-to-do-526402.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Raphaël Hertzog: Freexian’s report about Debian Long Term Support, May 2019 @ https://raphaelhertzog.com/2019/06/14/freexians-report-about-debian-long-term-support-may-2019/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Give Ubuntu a Bold New Look with the Qogir Theme @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=143853 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: “Something We’d Like to Do” – Microsoft Devs on Edge for Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=144349 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: KDE.org Description Update @ https://jriddell.org/2019/06/14/kde-org-description-update/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ted Gould: Development in LXD @ https://gould.cx/ted/blog/2019/06/14/Development-in-LXD/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Regolith Linux is the i3 Ubuntu Spin You’ve Been Waiting For @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=144204 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-06-15
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Conversations With Bacon: Kate Drane, Techstars @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2019/06/14/conversations-with-bacon-kate-drane-techstars/
#ubuntu-news 2019-06-16
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: This is GNOME 3.34’s Seductive New Desktop Background @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=144486 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Lenovo ThinkPad P Laptops Can Come Pre-Loaded with Ubuntu @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=144507 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> WIKI583 up for inspection.
#ubuntu-news 2020-06-08
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Sparky Linux 2020.06 Officially Announced @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/sparky-linux-2020-06-officially-announced-530196.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Brave Open-Source Browser Caught Adding Referral Codes to Typed-in URLs @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/bravo-open-source-browser-caught-adding-referral-codes-to-typed-in-urls-530198.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
<guiverc> Bashing-om, #634 my read thru complete looks good (my only thought was I wish I'd written first planet summary, first sentence differently.. ("writes this time" assumes reader read last week, or knows it's a series of articles which is only mentioned later)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I accepted as great the way you wrote it up :P
<guiverc> :)   I read it tomorrow, i'll have a different opinion anyway...
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Not cast in stone - we can change it :D
<guiverc> it's fine... it reads okay, just me brain-damaged thinking...
<Bashing-om> Uh huh " writes this time" does mean there were others before :P
<guiverc> a quick fix could be just swap first two article order around?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Well then would be out of order with how the Planet is arranged.
<guiverc> "Didier Roche, continuing his series of articles on ZFS in Ubuntu 20.04 LTS, writes this time about managing states within ZSys."  (same words, re-ordered?)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Sure if that makes you feel the better - will edit to same :D
<guiverc> if you feel necessary; it was just my only reaction in read-thru.  of little importance.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: We strive for perfection though we can fall short of that glory :P
<guiverc> thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: ^ Done :D
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Peppermint 11 Linux OS on Its Way, Likely Based on Ubuntu 20.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/peppermint-11-linux-os-on-its-way-likely-based-on-ubuntu-20-04-lts-530199.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mozilla Firefox 78: The Tab Changes Coming to the Desktop Browser @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-firefox-78-the-tab-changes-coming-to-the-desktop-browser-530201.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: How to Disable Brave Browser Automatically Adding Affiliate Codes in URLs @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/how-to-disable-brave-browser-automatically-adding-affiliate-codes-in-urls-530200.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Devs Tease Official Ubuntu Desktop Support for the Raspberry Pi 4 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=180394 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN: Pulling "WIP" no further changes are known - time to push 20:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> UWN: news@lists is away - doing the forum post next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Forum post done - no issues; doing the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Redirects done - pending is pushing out to the social medias :D
<guiverc> Bashing-om, push 634 to fridge?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup - No issues known :D
<guiverc> I'll try not to make any then :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Best laid plans of mice and men :P
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/06/08/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-634/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Fridge spot check - checks good :D
<guiverc> pasting in mewe has a pic of drumpf & palosy (spel?)
<guiverc> twitter posted anyway (mewe deleted)
<Bashing-om> I no Twitter - can not make a comment :(
<guiverc> twitters good, only text... mewe is me posting so of no importance
<guiverc> fb was posted too
<Bashing-om> guiverc: All caught up - clear now to wipe Gdoc ?
<guiverc> yep & thanks
<Bashing-om> :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 634 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/06/08/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-634/
<Bashing-om> UWN: We do issue 635 :D
<Wild_Man> Looks like I am late to the party, had three Doctors appointments with my wife today
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Keeping up with the Wife is a good thing :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yeah she has not been eating or wanting to drink for a week it has been hard with working out of town, I took her with me to keep an eye on her she has not been able to walk on her own with the walker either, I think she is hydrated, I may have to stop our business because every time I work she gets worse
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: ^ UNgood. Situations like that there is no good solution. Makes on want heirs to the business - Where did we go wrong ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I do not know
#ubuntu-news 2020-06-09
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Design and Web team summary – 9th June 2020 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/design-and-web-team-summary-9th-june-2020
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Didier Roche: ZFS focus on Ubuntu 20.04 LTS: ZSys for system administrators @ https://didrocks.fr/2020/06/09/zfs-focus-on-ubuntu-20.04-lts-zsys-for-system-administrators/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Ubuntu at the Microsoft European Virtual Open Source Summit @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/ubuntu-at-the-microsoft-european-virtual-open-source-summit
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Julian Andres Klode: Review: Chromebook Duet @ https://blog.jak-linux.org/2020/06/09/review-chromebook-duet/
#ubuntu-news 2020-06-10
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 634 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/06/08/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-634/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Will Attend the Microsoft European Virtual Open Source Summit @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-will-attend-the-microsoft-european-virtual-open-source-summit-530216.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: People and processes behind “Ubuntu certified” devices @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/people-and-processes-behind-ubuntu-certified-devices
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: PineTab, a $99 Linux Tablet, is Now Available to Order @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=180923 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 93 – Grande @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e93/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 93 – Grande @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e93/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 93 – Grande @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e93/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 93 – Grande @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e93/
#ubuntu-news 2020-06-11
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Microsoft Announces Linux Changes in the Latest Windows 10 Preview Build @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/microsoft-announces-linux-changes-in-the-latest-windows-10-preview-build-530227.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: The Cheapest Linux Tablet Ever Launched Can Now Be Yours @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/the-cheapest-linux-tablet-ever-launched-can-now-be-yours-530228.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Security-Focused Linux OS Hacked by Facebook and the FBI to Track Down Criminal @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/secure-linux-distro-hacked-by-facebook-and-the-fbi-to-track-down-child-predator-530229.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Educational Linux Operating System Now Comes with Zoom Pre-Installed @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/educational-linux-operating-system-now-comes-with-zoom-pre-installed-530232.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Customized elementary OS Is a Smart Mix of Eye-Candy UI and Improved Usability @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/customized-elementary-os-is-a-smart-mix-of-eye-candy-ui-and-improved-usability-530233.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The Vivaldi Browser Now Has a, Er, Word Processor? @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=180915 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Didier Roche: ZFS focus on Ubuntu 20.04 LTS: ZSys partition layout @ https://didrocks.fr/2020/06/11/zfs-focus-on-ubuntu-20.04-lts-zsys-partition-layout/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S13E12 – Red sky in the morning @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2020/06/11/s13e12-red-sky-in-the-morning/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GIMP 2.10.20 Released with Improved Crop Tool, New Blur Filters @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=181617 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: How Linux Kernel Updates Are Now Distributed on Windows Update @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/how-linux-kernel-updates-are-now-distributed-on-windows-update-530236.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
#ubuntu-news 2020-06-12
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Mint 20 Beta is Now Available to Download @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=180712 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Mint 20 Blocks Snap App Installs, So Here’s the Workaround @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=181765 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Mint 20 Beta Download Links Are Now Live @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-mint-20-beta-download-links-are-now-live-530240.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: elementary OS Now Coming Pre-Installed on Several Laptops @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/elementary-os-now-coming-pre-installed-on-several-laptops-530241.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ouch: Linux Monster Laptop Powered by AMD, Not Intel @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ouch-linux-monster-laptop-powered-by-amd-not-intel-530244.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 78 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-78/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Productivity is but a snap away – useful applications for your everyday needs @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/productivity-is-but-a-snap-away-useful-applications-for-your-everyday-needs
#ubuntu-news 2020-06-13
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #175 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-175/
#ubuntu-news 2020-06-14
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Santiago Zarate: Using python virtualenv inside vscode @ https://foursixnine.io/blog/2020/06/14/Using-python-virtualenv-inside-vscode.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: DebConf20 Debian Developer Conference Will Take Place Online @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debconf20-debian-developer-conference-will-take-place-online-530251.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: KDE Plasma is Switching to a Windows-style Icon-only Task Bar @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=184236 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN: 635 up for review and final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue635
